# My 2015 ELK HUNT(s)



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

This is home on day three. 








This is the backside of where we were the past two days. Boulder mountain is thick and I'd say the shots are going to be close and personal 








We are using this Can Am to get around so far plus hiking 








20,30,40 yard group during today's break in the action. Good to see the gear isn't suffering yet


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Go Dog! 

Smack 'em down and post em' up!

In for the ride!

And BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Can't wait to tag along on this. Elk hunt is on my bucket list!


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jun 10, 2006)

Good luck Max! Hope you find great success!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

In! Go get'm!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck Max, I am leaving Friday for Colorado for 3 weeks chasing elk.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

good luck


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Good Luck!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

It's late and I need to wake up at 4 but here's the synopsis for today. I MISSED 

Some of you I've been fortunate to meet and some of you know me well. If there's one thing I don't do is hide from the truth. 
Had a 370 class 7x7 at less than 35 yards for what really seemed like an hour. It was beyond incredible and amazing to have witnessed what I did today. We had been trying to play the wind and it kept changing on us. So we see this bull walking through the trees heading uphill and bugling. So we followed I saw a flash of antler above us and through some thick bushes so I grabbed the guide and he froze. We stayed there for seriously at least 45 minutes maybe even an hour. The bull wouldn't budge he was just frozen there trying to figure out what he thought he saw. 
We could here him breathe almost. It was incredible really. So light was fading fast and my guide started cow calling hoping he would just give me a shot. Finally the bull just gets closer to the bushes and stares at us. When he didn't see the cows he barked, got nervous and started for the top of the mountain. My guide tells me to go uphill in a mad dash to try to get a shot off. The Bull stopped twice and I drew back twice the second time I couldn't range him bc I thought he was leaving any second and the guide said his range finder wouldn't display. So I took what I thought was a 65 yard shot and missed low. He was further than I thought. 
Tomorrow is another day so no regrets and I'm thankful that it was a clean miss


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Btw the elevation is just under 9500 feet. This flat lander is feeling it


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Good luck man! Sticks a couple of pigs. A 370 class bull is the very reason I keep putting in for tags I will probably never draw.


----------



## eaglemtnmike (Mar 4, 2011)

Good luck bud. I Hope you can get one down. I had this guy walk through a week ago Sunday, 33 Yard, but my tag is for a cow or spike.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Maximus, 
What gear did you decide to take on the hunt, and did you decide to take that new Porsche GT4 out to carve some canyons in-between hunts?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Maximus,
> What gear did you decide to take on the hunt, and did you decide to take that new Porsche GT4 out to carve some canyons in-between hunts?


Ahhhh you evil man!!!
Nope left it clean, covered on the lift








Nice if you to ask about the gear because tomorrow during
Midday I'm going to give my opinion on several pieces of equipment. There are a lot of young archers that don't know any better and perhaps they might be helped by some reviews.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

eaglemtnmike said:


> Good luck bud. I Hope you can get one down. I had this guy walk through a week ago Sunday, 33 Yard, but my tag is for a cow or spike.
> View attachment 2799874


Mike 
When I saw this bull I knew I wanted him. Imagine a 7x7 scoring 370. He wasn't the biggest bull but I would have been so
Pleased


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

in for the impending big bull down ... good luck!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Good luck Ernie!

I'm in for the pics&stories

More pics the better!


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck, looking forward to following along.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

following


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Breakfast of champions lol








Had 5 hours of sleep weather is probably in the 40's for now warming up later on. 
The can am impressed me yesterday. These trails are amongst the worse I have ever seen take a look








So far I'm pleased I bought these UA hiking/early season hunting high top. It offers plenty of sole support in a lightweight shoe. I can't imagine wearing my heavy Lowa's and lifting them as often as we have to in order to clear dead falls.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Good luck, Broadhead Brother! And all of us have missed a shot or two, but probably out of a treestand. Not after a chug up a 9500' mountain after a 45 minute staredown with a big bull!


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

The brother hood is behind you stick one. Good luck


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck Ernie. I'd cough up a long at 9500 ft. The biggest hill you see in Florida are probably the bridges over the innercoastals...


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck, keep the updates coming!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

SWEET first (live from the ...) threads of the season and what a good one...I'll be following along - good luck!!



Joe


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Placeholder for the action....


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

awesome...wish I was hunting with you...shoot straight hold through the shot and focus...excited for you buddy can`t wait to see Big Bull Down


----------



## elite-ish_kinda (Oct 18, 2013)

Good luck. 65 is a long way. keep after em


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Good luck Ernie! Sounds like your in a great area. I'll be following along the whole way!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 
Got into some action this am walked up on a 350 plus but could only see his rack. Bugling all over this am until about 9 then the show was over 
Managed to walk up on a 5x5 but decided to pass


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Bad picture but his butt was to us and he was feeding. Hope you can make it out


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/138128406


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

Awesome buddy can't wait for the victory pics!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> Ahhhh you evil man!!!
> Nope left it clean, covered on the lift
> View attachment 2799882
> 
> ...


 Can't wait to hear about the hunt, the equipment used, and the overall experience. Also, few things in this world could compare to slamming a 370 class (or two back to back) then hopping in what I can only imagine to be one of the best handling cars ever conceived by man. Would have to be the vehicle equivalent of sparring with Rousey then dancing with J. Lo!
Good luck man.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Well good luck Ernie....must be a heck of a good ranch...

That car habit can consume a guy- just like bowhunting...I have a friend that races and he wasn't content with his Ferrari Scuderia...so he bought an F12

I'm not a car guy but THAT is the coolest car I've ever seen


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Can't wait to hear about the hunt, the equipment used, and the overall experience. Also, few things in this world could compare to slamming a 370 class (or two back to back) then hopping in what I can only imagine to be one of the best handling cars ever conceived by man. Would have to be the vehicle equivalent of sparring with Rousey then dancing with J. Lo!
> Good luck man.


That's hilarious buddy


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Guys 
This afternoon my guide decided to take me to another part of the unit bc he didn't want to keep putting pressure on this spot. The end result was only bugle saw lots of rubs and tracks but they just didn't want to play. Before dark we made a mad dash to the lower section of the spot we have been hunting hoping to catch something close to the trail and just before dark we heard a few distant bugles when we started heading back down after dark we had two cows and a 360 class bull run across our lights. This place is something unreal. 








My conditioning is not the best I've had but I have managed so far. My only issue is when things get vertical then the huffing and puffing starts. Ask me in ten days and that might change as the fatigue of day after day starts to add up. 








Imagine having to traverse this all the time. These animals are incredible. 








The mountain in the distance is the holy grail of mule deer hunting. The Henry Mountains. The low lands and reddish in nature is Capitol Reef national park.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Sorry for the selfie but I would like to say that I am really liking using the rear stabilizer on my bow. Somehow it rides really well on top of my back pack. Was a bit concerned with the added weight at first but it's fine 








When I get in the nasty stuff it balances the bow very well and doesn't torque my hand as I carry the bow with the inverted grip


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Just being that close close to the Henry's should have those whitetails back on your farm growing an extra 10inches and splitting a G3. It's never those first couple of days that drag you down it's the chipping away at your body over a week or more. I am confident you will pull through and stick a monster though. Get as much rest as you can, pound the caffeine, and never ever listen to stupid flat landers like me who can't add up to 370 let alone find and arrow one.
Good luck again.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Just being that close close to the Henry's should have those whitetails back on your farm growing an extra 10inches and splitting a G3. It's never those first couple of days that drag you down it's the chipping away at your body over a week or more. I am confident you will pull through and stick a monster though. Get as much rest as you can, pound the caffeine, and never ever listen to stupid flat landers like me who can't add up to 370 let alone find and arrow one.
> Good luck again.


Thanks buddy


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck! Bring it home for us Florida boys!


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you very much for taking the time to share with all of us. I avidly follow your hunting house building thread and this one is great too. Good luck. I believe good things happen to good folks.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Good luck Maxemus .


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Great updates, good luck and be safe!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck. These threads are awesome


----------



## MrChillR (Mar 27, 2015)

Good luck man hope you get a monster bull...


----------



## VanBalls (Apr 10, 2014)

Awesome thread, thanks for taking us along!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the love fellas I have service now. Some of the most amazing elk habitat I've ever seen but so far today haven't heard a thing. Saw two nice mule deer an hour ago


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Maxemus said:


> View attachment 2807242
> View attachment 2807250


Looks like good spot to hunt/live


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

We took a look at the area where we last were last night and saw that 360 bull heard a bugle from up high towards the bench where we saw that 7x7 the second day. Heading back there for the evening hunt. Tomorrow we will have a second guide to help us scouting


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck tonight. Or tomorrow, E.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for taking folks along!! Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Hope you score Ernie. Sounds like you're earning it!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Update?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Slow day fellas. My guide seems to think it could be either the high winds or that we somehow spooked the elk off this area. I'm hoping it's the wind. We're expecting a cold front on Saturday and with it renewed optimism for some rutting activity. Today they were very quiet and I only got a glimpse of a spike late this afternoon.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Great pictures buddy..cold front coming can only be good...bulls should be amping up


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Saw some of the prettiest country today























Oh and saw this critter


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> Guys
> This afternoon my guide decided to take me to another part of the unit bc he didn't want to keep putting pressure on this spot. The end result was only bugle saw lots of rubs and tracks but they just didn't want to play. Before dark we made a mad dash to the lower section of the spot we have been hunting hoping to catch something close to the trail and just before dark we heard a few distant bugles when we started heading back down after dark we had two cows and a 360 class bull run across our lights. This place is something unreal.
> View attachment 2806282
> 
> ...


The lake in the picture of the Henry mts is lower Bowns reservoir the Henry mts also have a free wild roaming hunt able herd of buffalo


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> Here we are in Loa Utah at the moment staying in a roadside cabin and figured I should bring you guys along on my make or break back to back elk hunts. Hunting first in Boulder mountain which is one of the top 5 trophy areas in the state. Couldn't draw so I ended up buying a conservation tag at auction. Been a bit slow so far with the rut not yet having started but yesterday saw a 340 class hang up at 15 yards or so. Put a good bull to bed this am so heading back out to try to get on him in an hour or so
> From here I travel to Northern California to try my hand at killing a Roosevelt Elk. I hope to bring you all along regardless of the outcome.



I hope you get a big one...who are you using for a guide??? My family has a camp/vacation place in Loa...I assume you are hunting in the Boulders...what a great place...I spend a lot of time in the Boulders fly fishing the lakes. I dont have enough points to draw a elk tag there. Sounds like your weather has been good. Hope you arrow a nice one!


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

In for the story


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

good luck and knock a big one down!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

This was an awesome read at 4am still at work. 
Thanks for sharing and good luck.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

burls said:


> The lake in the picture of the Henry mts is lower Bowns reservoir the Henry mts also have a free wild roaming hunt able herd of buffalo


Correct burls I forgot to mention that. I bought a conservation permit for that hunt 8 or 9 years ago and it was an abject miserable hunt for many reasons. Wettest year they had had in a while and we couldn't move around without getting stuck in blue mud. Outfitter pulled the plug early and said he feared not being able to get out until spring due to how bad it was. The only bison I really saw was immature and bolted the second we got within 200 yards. Truly wild no doubt 
I ended up killing my free range bison on the Pink mountains of British Columbia the same year and week Tom Miranda wAs there. One of the best hunts I've ever had


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

burls said:


> I hope you get a big one...who are you using for a guide??? My family has a camp/vacation place in Loa...I assume you are hunting in the Boulders...what a great place...I spend a lot of time in the Boulders fly fishing the lakes. I dont have enough points to draw a elk tag there. Sounds like your weather has been good. Hope you arrow a nice one!


I'm staying in Lyman at the moment and hunting with X-treme outfitters. My guide is Lee Evans. Yes I'm hunting on Boulder mountain


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

Loving the play by play!! That looks like an amazing place to visit let alone hunt. from the stories and the pics I wish you had someone filming this hunt and then edit and out it into a half hour or hour show. I'd sit down and watch it for sure! Good luck with the hunt and I hope you get to take home some elk meat!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Philprop said:


> Loving the play by play!! That looks like an amazing place to visit let alone hunt. from the stories and the pics I wish you had someone filming this hunt and then edit and out it into a half hour or hour show. I'd sit down and watch it for sure! Good luck with the hunt and I hope you get to take home some elk meat!


Thanks. I hope so too. I flirted with having someone film me but ultimately chose to heed my outfitters advice on this. Perhaps I should have just done a story after the fact with pics like my recent Alaska grizzly hunt thread but we're here now and committed to the process. I just wish the damn elk would decide to bugle.


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm tuning into this one till the end . Thanks for taking us all there with you- the place looks truly amazing. Stay positive and hang in there!!


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Good Luck. Western hunting was an awesome experience for me and can't wait to go back.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

in for the next 2 hunts! awesome man, have a great trip and good luck


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Ok so lots to tell


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> Ok so lots to tell


you arrow one??


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Maxemus said:


> Ok so lots to tell


Teaser!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just posted a shortened clip on my Instagram account (maxemus)

When we got to our preferred spot there was one other rig already unloading so we went to a secondary spot only to find two quads already there. While we were there shaking our heads and trying to come up with an alternate plan we heard bugling Bulls across the creek so we went after them. Luckily my guide knows these trails like the back of his hand otherwise they would have had to burry me up there. It was a death march up that steep hill. Eventually we made our way into this area with 4 wallows. Elk bugling all around us. We know for sure we bumped one bull that was at the waterhole but I'm telling you all it was nasty to get through. 
Once there we saw a few cows leaving but not totally spooked badly so we decided to stay and see what else came in


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Sorry fellas I needed to eat lunch. So here's a few videos I took with my phone If you listen closely younger hear my guide and I discuss the score 
The second video is of him bugling and the third is a great view of him departing


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/138349112


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/138349534


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/138350500

Going back into the hole after lunch. Hope you guys enjoy seeing this


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Damn Straight we're enjoying this!! Thanks !


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Wicked! That bugle just makes your hair stand on end.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

The unfortunate thing about hunting private land is that you sometimes end up being encroached upon. The two guys that bumped us from our spot this am and whom we respected in going elsewhere apparently walked into the spot we were this am. They put out mineral blocks and a game camera. Their efforts apparently pushed out the elk it appears. I'm sure they will be going into that spot tomorrow before we get there so we have to come up with another plan. Only saw one lone cow elk tonight


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

What do you all think of the bull I passed up? Would have thought there would be opinions lol


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> What do you all think of the bull I passed up? Would have thought there would be opinions lol


I would have passed him too after my arrow most likely sailed over his back from shaking so bad  Looks like a great time. Some day I hope to kill an elk. One like that would be a dream to me.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

That was a nice bull!
AWESOME scenery.
This thread gets better every day...I'm ready for the kill pic.

Good luck!


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck max great thread


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> What do you all think of the bull I passed up? Would have thought there would be opinions lol


No way in hell I would have passed on him.

hoping to get to finally try elk hunting some day 

Goodluck man


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

No way I would have passed him! My standards are still low! I'd shoot just about anything....that is a great trophy in my book. Love these posts....keep them coming!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Maxemus said:


> What do you all think of the bull I passed up? Would have thought there would be opinions lol


As I have never hunted elk, that would have been a dead elk if I was there. But you are holding out for a better bull, and then headed for Roosevelt elk, so why not be a little choosy?


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Been hard for me to pass that bull for being my first but you are into elk so maybe get a bigger to come in soon. Good luck hunting around the other "hunters" and finding more elk, Ernie.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Dear diary
I'm a bit tired and going on 4 hours of sleep daily for close to a week. The altitude is losing its grip on me as I've become better acclimated to it. 
I have a renewed respect for not just my guide but all of them. No way on earth i would do that job but I'm grateful that I have a good one. 
I've learned that high winds diminishes your ability to hear elk unless you're on top of them. Hopefully the wind will cease tomorrow. Unless it does we don't stand a chance in hell of getting this done. 
We got on top today and patiently waited them to start talking. When they did we moved in but not fast enough. Had 3 bulls downwind of us but unfortunately they were headed down the other side of the mountain. Had one within 100 yards and never got to see him. That's how thick this country is. Found another wallow and you can see how they've been using it by the amount of mud caked on the tree next to the wallow. 
I've come to believe that I need to change my release from a wrist type to one that I can leave on the string. No doubt in my mind that had I been able to have a few seconds to have ranged that 370 class bull I would have nailed the shot. Instead i relied on the guide to range it and his range finder didn't read. So I guessed the range and the bull was further. Not blaming anyone but myself but it's replaying itself in my head non stop. I tried a clamp on string release back in the 90's and didn't like it but it's time to rethink this. 
Anyway, I'm still in the game. I'm not going to let this mountain get the best of me. Tomorrow is another day and hopefully things will work themselves out. Thank you all for your continued support and I hope to give this a proper finale. Just need a little luck is all. Good night


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here's that wallow I found today 







Had this view of Capitol Reef park today I thought was real nice.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Dear diary
> I'm a bit tired and going on 4 hours of sleep daily for close to a week. The altitude is losing its grip on me as I've become better acclimated to it.
> I have a renewed respect for not just my guide but all of them. No way on earth i would do that job but I'm grateful that I have a good one.
> I've learned that high winds diminishes your ability to hear elk unless you're on top of them. Hopefully the wind will cease tomorrow. Unless it does we don't stand a chance in hell of getting this done.
> ...


Definitely take a look at thumb releases. I just switched over to one and I love it. I shot my first robin hood with it (you commented on the pic on instagram).


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

rmm60985 said:


> Definitely take a look at thumb releases. I just switched over to one and I love it. I shot my first robin hood with it (you commented on the pic on instagram).


Yes I remember. Would you be so kind as to give me a suggestion? Thanks


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Yes I remember. Would you be so kind as to give me a suggestion? Thanks


Mine is a Carter Just B-Cuz. Honestly, I bought one without even trying it out. I had a hinge that I didnt like so I traded for it. Between Carters and Stanislawski's I think it is tough to go wrong.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Yes I remember. Would you be so kind as to give me a suggestion? Thanks


I started in 1992 with a hotshot 3 finger thumb release. Went to a scott ol faithful wrist release in 96. switched to a scott mongoose in 2002, to a scott saver tooth in 2008. 
2010 I tried a few handhelds from carter and finally decided to keep the carter simple 1.

You look like a pretty good sized "fit" fella. Try the chocolate lite 3 finger or stan shootoff 3 finger. I'll never go bafk to a wrist release..EVER

I now shoot a 3 finger Stan shoot off.

the shoot off and simple 1 are on right on par with one another. The shootoff just fits my hand better.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Always things that play hell with our minds when the hunting gets tough. There will be time to reflect and if need be change up later. Now you just need sleep, ho-ho's, and a 370 class bull to stick! Confident you will get it done.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

I started using a hook style wrist release because I could get it in the d loop quickly without looking. Thanks for sharing the photos and vids so far as we are living vicariously through them.
I hope to make a trip for an elk hunt in the next few years.
Jeff


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I can see how today is going to be rough. Woke up at 1 am with a damn migraine. Slept very poorly afterwards. Now I'm just dragging


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> I can see how today is going to be rough. Woke up at 1 am with a damn migraine. Slept very poorly afterwards. Now I'm just dragging


Today will be the day you get him


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Altitude is always murder on my sleep pattern. Hang in there Ernie. You've been hunting all over the world. If you want to pass on something, that's your discretion. This sounds like the hunt of a lifetime for most of us. Personally...I'd have punched the trigger on that big fella in the video!

Today's the day!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Maxemus said:


> I can see how today is going to be rough. Woke up at 1 am with a damn migraine. Slept very poorly afterwards. Now I'm just dragging


Ernie, you probably already know this, but headache is a common symptom of altitude sickness. Check your face for signs of edema (swelling).


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Rooting for ya, my man!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Maxemus said:


> I can see how today is going to be rough. Woke up at 1 am with a damn migraine. Slept very poorly afterwards. Now I'm just dragging


Some of my best days in the field started out on a sour note. Good luck today.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

hoping to see a bull picture today from you.....best of luck


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks fellas. Well...hell of a morning. No ill effects from lack of sleep thank goodness and the headache has not come back. 
The minute we got to the trail we started hearing bugles from up top. So we pursued. Got to within 80 yards of a bull and his cows. He was a 330 class bull if he didn't have two broken tines so we passed. Then had another bull this time a rag horn catch us out in the open as we were angling to intercept another bull that was coming after the first ones cows. 
They went up high so we pursued diligently. We finally caught up to the other bull above 9800 feet and came in on him from a crosswind position and stopped when we saw two cows. He was pacing below his harem back and forth. At first my guide pegged him at 350 class and I decided to shoot but when he got a better look at his 1's and 2's he felt they were a bit short and could only put him at 340. So I decided to pass on him 
Have some video that I took on my phone for you fellas but even at max zoom in not too sure you can see him that well. In any event you can see and hear him bugling up a storm. Hope you all enjoy it. 
It does seem the weather has improved and the wind has settled down so hopeful we can connect on a biggin. 5 days left


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/138457858


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/138458151


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

No tags for me this year, so you are carryin the torch. Thanks for the videos. Best of luck. Will be following your adventures.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Zim said:


> No tags for me this year, so you are carryin the torch. Thanks for the videos. Best of luck. Will be following your adventures.


Thanks Zim best of luck in Illinois this year


----------



## bg305 (Nov 27, 2011)

Man great adventure and vids/pics. I hope you come home with a monster. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## raptor16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds like a fantastic hunt! Hope your migraines don't come back to get you, my brother gets them too and they're crippling for him. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Good stuff so far - thanks for sharing. Awesome hearing the bugles - been a few years since I've been in the elk timber. Personally I think you are nuts :jeez: passing up on 340 bulls but I hope you knock down a big one that makes you happy. That place sounds awesome!

On and btw, on the release front I highly recommend Stan Shootoff 3 finger as well. Have owned a bunch and it's the best IMO. I have killed elk, muley, antelope and lots of whitetails with that style of release - no issues.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Didn't hear any bugling until late in the afternoon and decided to climb up and see if we could get into them. We finally closed to within 80 yards but couldn't quite figure out if it was a shooter or not. My guide says he had good tops and good mass but we just couldn't see the fronts. We dogged the herd until we made a mistake and thought the bull was fighting with another. We ran in guns blazing (lol) only to find it was the cows that must have got stuck in the logs a bit. Two satellites saw us along with the cows and took off down the mountain.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Probably would have been a good idea to have worn my water proof Lowa's this morning. Started raining since we started hiking. Seen only deer today. No bugling yet. Hunting on the hills above Boulder city today.


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this hunt with us. Hope to see your hands on some horns soon!


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Really enjoying following this thread. The pictures and videos let us feel like we are right there beside you on the mountain...without the fatigue factor! Thanks for bringing us along and good luck.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome thread! Thanks for taking us along!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Good stuff, Ernie. Keep after them. You're all over them just a matter of time and some luck. Glad your migraine didn't keep you down. I know too well how bad they can be.

As far as a handheld release, I really like my Carter Target 4.

Good luck!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Would you know it!!!! Hadn't seen an elk or heard one all morning. So we figured we leave and get some food and dry up and just as were halfway out we walk up on a herd. They spooked and the Bull went with them. Never even got to see how big he was. Only gave one bugle and vanished. These damn critters!!!!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

you will hunt better after you get some food...still time left ...how many days more? anything can happen stay focussed...so excited to see what happens...Thanks for updating us


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

As always........you are living the dream Maxemus!! Thanks for sharing your trips each year. I for one really enjoy tagging along.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks fellas I have until the 11th. Let's see what happens the next few days. I'm just hoping for one more chance to let go an arrow. It's been a blast so far and if that's all I take out of it then that would be fine too. If it's not this year then it will happen some other time.


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

Still time to get it done Ernie. Good Luck!

As always, thanks for taking everyone along on your hunt.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

First of all I'd like to let you all know how grateful I am for all the encouragement and at the same time apologize for not responding to each of you as is my custom. When I get off the mountain I have very little time to call home and handle other issues so please forgive me. 
Now to the hunt. Wow is all I can say. It's been quite an afternoon. I didn't shoot anything but at dusk we snuck into a herd of elk within 80 yards of us. The herd bull never showed but we had a 5x5 within shooting distance. While the herd bull was on top bugling his lungs out and defending his harem against challengers the other guy was having fun with the broads. It was back in quite a ways but we' left them unmolested so they should be in the area. We had other Bulls we chased and we were within seconds from catching a deep throated bull down by the creek. The creek in which I fell in today but that's another topic.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds like you are in for a great day tomorrow with all you had today. 

Come on give us the creek story too.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

ADCTD2SHOOTING said:


> Sounds like you are in for a great day tomorrow with all you had today.
> 
> Come on give us the creek story too.


Well...it's likely that I'm starting to have balance issues as I get older. Two days ago I was walking fine and all of a sudden I go flying in the air and land on my face. Luckily the bow had no damage but my leg is sore. Yesterday morning I slipped and soaked my left leg in the creek and did it again last night. Guide looks at me and had to hold his laughter. Guess there's not a creek we pass that I won't dip into.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

I figured on a little more humor in it. 
My last two spills were one hiking in to my stand in the snow I faceplanted. 
And number two was in a foot pursuit I hung a toe on a chain link fence. I think I slid ten feet on my face. There should be some laughter for that one. 

GREAT LUCK TODAY! Keep us posted.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

C'mon Ernie! Time to puke n rally!


----------



## MrChillR (Mar 27, 2015)

Love these updates hope to see a monster bull in your hands soon man...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Go Ern go!!!


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

You would have no way of knowing how much it means to me and others that are likely in difficult places that you take the time to share. My hunting season this year is likely to be in my dreams. I am following along with your adventures from the oncologists office. My lovely wife has just been diagnosed with a blood cancer. Your writing takes me away from this reality to a wonderful place where I actually hear the bugles, suffer with the altitude, enjoy the sights and sounds of the mountains, live through the disappointments, plan stalks, bust herds,spook animals, get winded, and the everythings that go with hunts like this. Don't feel sorry for me as there are many worse off, but know your story photos and adventures mean a lot to lots of folks. Carry on and keep writing!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Us 50 year olds gotta fall, err, I mean, stick together!!! Lol


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

as long as you arent breaking hips....


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Campbell said:


> You would have no way of knowing how much it means to me and others that are likely in difficult places that you take the time to share. My hunting season this year is likely to be in my dreams. I am following along with your adventures from the oncologists office. My lovely wife has just been diagnosed with a blood cancer. Your writing takes me away from this reality to a wonderful place where I actually hear the bugles, suffer with the altitude, enjoy the sights and sounds of the mountains, live through the disappointments, plan stalks, bust herds,spook animals, get winded, and the everythings that go with hunts like this. Don't feel sorry for me as there are many worse off, but know your story photos and adventures mean a lot to lots of folks. Carry on and keep writing!!


Well said and prayers for your wife and family.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I pray everything goes well for your wife and you as well.


Campbell said:


> You would have no way of knowing how much it means to me and others that are likely in difficult places that you take the time to share. My hunting season this year is likely to be in my dreams. I am following along with your adventures from the oncologists office. My lovely wife has just been diagnosed with a blood cancer. Your writing takes me away from this reality to a wonderful place where I actually hear the bugles, suffer with the altitude, enjoy the sights and sounds of the mountains, live through the disappointments, plan stalks, bust herds,spook animals, get winded, and the everythings that go with hunts like this. Don't feel sorry for me as there are many worse off, but know your story photos and adventures mean a lot to lots of folks. Carry on and keep writing!!


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I know what you mean! I slipped during Gator season a couple of weeks ago and dang near broke my hand. Went to the hospital the same night and started back hunting the next day in a sling. It hurts more as I get older but we get tougher as well! Keep your head up!


Maxemus said:


> Well...it's likely that I'm starting to have balance issues as I get older. Two days ago I was walking fine and all of a sudden I go flying in the air and land on my face. Luckily the bow had no damage but my leg is sore. Yesterday morning I slipped and soaked my left leg in the creek and did it again last night. Guide looks at me and had to hold his laughter. Guess there's not a creek we pass that I won't dip into.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not getting any work done here today, Ernie.

I'll bet I've hit "refresh" 150 times today. I hope it means you're tracking...


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Campbell...not to side track this great thread....but just wanted to say my thoughts are with you and your wife. Your words were wonderfully written.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Ernie, I was hunting on the lower Eastern Shore surrounded by swamp. Some of the water was frozen, some wasn't. I got turned around in the dark and slipped and face-planted right in the water and muck. My Rem 700 BDL 7mm Rem Mag (was my dad's-bought in 1963) sank out of sight. Luckily the water wasn't deep. I was wearing fleece, and when I got on my feet I was "wearing" about 40 lbs of soaked-up water and mud. Had to drive home in wet long johns. Luckily my neighbor and his brother took my rifle and broke it down and totally cleaned and oiled it for me. I was wiped!

Actually, that's the last time I hunted deer with a rifle. Been bow-only ever since!


----------



## bow_hunter79 (May 30, 2007)

IndianaPSE said:


> I'm not getting any work done here today, Ernie.
> 
> I'll bet I've hit "refresh" 150 times today. I hope it means you're tracking...


I've done the same too. Looking forward to seeing an elk on the ground.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

pulling for ya to make it happen. Looks like a great time no matter what


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope you find the bull you are after. Thanks for taking the time to keep us updated, it's the next best thing to being there.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Come on dude, get er done!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

How did today go?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Campbell said:


> You would have no way of knowing how much it means to me and others that are likely in difficult places that you take the time to share. My hunting season this year is likely to be in my dreams. I am following along with your adventures from the oncologists office. My lovely wife has just been diagnosed with a blood cancer. Your writing takes me away from this reality to a wonderful place where I actually hear the bugles, suffer with the altitude, enjoy the sights and sounds of the mountains, live through the disappointments, plan stalks, bust herds,spook animals, get winded, and the everythings that go with hunts like this. Don't feel sorry for me as there are many worse off, but know your story photos and adventures mean a lot to lots of folks. Carry on and keep writing!!


Campbell,
I know all too we what you're going through. My wife of 29 years has been in the hospital 3 times over the last year. I almost lost her in January to sepsis. Sending prayers your way sir. 
Ernie


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

It's been a long day guys. I hate to tease but I need to put this all in order and will try to explain what has happened.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes I'd agree something happened today.


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> View attachment 2841266
> 
> 
> It's been a long day guys. I hate to tease but I need to put this all in order and will try to explain what has happened.


Well you've got my attention!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

That looks like one hell of a blood trail on two sides. Hopefully there was an elk standing between those piles.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I love that picture!! In for the pics!!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh YEAH!!! wow that is some good looking news.....


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

now that you are in a good mood you don`t mind if I barrow your car for a bit...haha


----------



## Ben 10 (Jan 29, 2015)

Er-nie!! Er-nie!! Er-nie!! Looks like great news man!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Let's start with this Segway for a moment a month or so after I bought this conservation permit I starting this philosophical train of thought about the life of the elk that I would kill. I sat in my room and asked myself, "there's a big bull out there with my name
On it. I asked if there was a connection on some level between an and prey. 
I imagined him being a mega giant bull with a
Stately set of antlers. We all
Dream of a 400 class bull don't we? Well I do too. 
So then we come to this magical place and I came to give this my best. Although my training hasn't been as good lately I wasn't going to get dropped. Many guides have tried and they've all failed. I guess what in saying is that I didn't come to mess around. When the guide said lets climb higher I said yes immediately. 
I've passed or seem Bulls
From rag horns to that 370 I missed. This is without question an amazing place for elk. However? It will take you out of your comfort zone it will challenge you and push you beyond your limit. 
So this morning we went back to try to find that herd bull that eluded us the previous night. Just as we thought we hear him above the hills right here he was the previous night. 
There he was in all his splendor we put on a
Stalk as the bull pushes his harem to the forests. This went on for hours. We
Would stalk closer he would
Move his broads closer
To the safety of the pines.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Headed into La la land so will resume the story tomorow. Good night all


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good night buddy. You earned it!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Not sure how many times I'll hit refresh on this today waiting for the conclusion....

Congrats....I....think...


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Super! I am really happy for you and excited to hear more of the story.. That bull won't go far leaking like that.


----------



## L8drop (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks to have been a grind and that is what makes it so great!
Really looking forward to the grand finale and I'm hoping it includes that 400 class bull!!!


----------



## TAIL_CHASER (Dec 23, 2014)

Been looking in on this thread everyday. Hope this is what we all been waiting for. I'm sure it is. Congrats!!!!


----------



## martyNVA (Jan 29, 2003)

In for the finish


----------



## possum31 (Aug 14, 2014)

in for updates. im getting excited just reading this.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

sounds like a great hunt, can't wait to read the rest!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Good morning everyone. I need to tell this story as best I can so that you all can fully understand what happened yesterday. I have videos that won't load so it might have to wait till I get to salt lake. 
What I was saying before tho is that I imagined many times this year what my bull was doing at that time. I wondered what he looked like growing his antlers, how he would sleep during the hot summer days, what time would he get up to feed. I pictured him big and royal and hoped his rack would add up to the potential this place held. 
I had no doubt that I would catch up to one sooner or later but I was not prepared for what happened or the manner in which God scripted our meeting. I also realized yesterday that that old saying about men dreaming and God laughing is true. Give me some time to sort out all this video stuff and you'll get a better picture. I will say two things though. It was an epic encounter despite not being the bull I had hoped he would be. That being said I feel a deep sense of peace and gratitude for the journey. These last 8 days have been physically and emotionally draining but the journey is the reward itself.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing your story.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Sounds awesome man! Cant wait to hear the story and see the pic


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dang....no work going to get done this morning!! Ernie, your tale has me hanging on the edge of my seat!


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Well by the looks of that blood I'd say something died. Can't wait to hear the rest of the story and see the pics. Sounds like an awesome experience in one of the most beautiful places on Earth.


----------



## Sammael55 (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope there is Elk Steak at the end of this!


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

In for the pics Ernie hope all is well. Sometimes our dreams are just dreams but you have the right attitude and the experience can be as rewarding as the hunt. Blake.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Ern, yer killin' us. I cannot work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome live hunt so far brotha Ernie! Great storytelling and pictures. Pics of the big bull!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Driving now fellas. I will do it when I get to the airport.


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

In for pics.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Onto the next elk hunt? 
Time to arrow giant # 2!


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Maxemus said:


> Driving now fellas. I will do it when I get to the airport.


You're killing us here!

Seriously though thanks for taking the time to post this so that we can follow along. Good luck to you on your Roosevelt!


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

I hope it is BIGGER than the one you were dreaming of...

Either way, you earned the opportunity and I know you are enjoying the outcome of the adventure.

I rooting for you to shoot a monster on your next hunt!


----------



## goathillinpa (Oct 13, 2011)

In for the ending to this hunt! Cant wait to see the pic.


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

Man i have checked this page a dozen times today....Excited for the conclusion!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sitting on the edge of my seat, here!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

As many times as I've checked this thread, you'd think I was anticipating nude pictures of Salma Hayek sitting on my couch waiting for me to get home from work!!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> As many times as I've checked this thread, you'd think I was anticipating nude pictures of Salma Hayek sitting on my couch waiting for me to get home from work!!!


If you have some some post that [email protected]$ up!!!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Ernie..your a tease!
Pics already!


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Seriously....I've checked this thread 100 times today.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Pics


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

4IDARCHER said:


> If you have some some post that [email protected]$ up!!!


If I had those pics, I would have no reason to mess around with AT or the internet at all!!!!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats, Ernie!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear more about how the hunt unfolded.


----------



## JW683 (Mar 23, 2013)

Impatiently waiting


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Maxemus said:


> Driving now fellas. I will do it when I get to the airport.


I heard it was a crossbow kill?


Ha


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

This thread has more drama then Bachelor in Paradise.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

PY Bucks said:


> This thread has more drama then Bachelor in Paradise.


How would u know that?


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

woodslife said:


> How would u know that?


Lol


----------



## bow_hunter79 (May 30, 2007)

This is driving me crazy. I really want to go to bed but may wait a little longer.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here we go in stages 
As you all know the previous evening hunt found us heading up Bear Flat which is someone's idea of a joke because it's one steep sob. When we were halfway up Bulls started bugling down below and across on the other side. Additionally, the cattlemen started moving cattle so we would hear this guy screaming, dogs barking and the elk kept getting further away. It's heart wrenching to give up altitude but we felt it would be a wasted moment to just do nothing. So off we went. That night we ended up not seeing the herd bull but we did put them to bed so to speak and snuck out. 
The following morning which was yesterday sunrise found us within 115 yards of the herd and we finally got eyes on the herd bull. He was bugling his heart out and other Bulls in the area were going at it too. We needed to be careful as there were way too many eyes. They started moving toward cover instead this time they were heading up the creek instead of up the mountain like they had done previously. All we could do is shadow the herd and try to catch the bull from the rear (that sounds terrible but true). Every time they would go over a hill or go out of view we would think we had them once we crested but as luck would have it they fed along without stopping. 
I've been trying to load the videos but they won't load. Will try to do them without text to see if it goes through


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Here we go. Lol


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/138824793


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Within reach of the herd which was just over a hill we spot a satellite bull that's was trailing the herd and was coming in diagonally to us. We froze as the last thing we needed was to hear him bark since that would blow up the stalk. When his head would be blocked by trees we would move closer but we had to let him pass. This was undoubtedly the last thing we needed but it happened. It was always the wind, beef cows, no cover, or thick blowdowns that always impeded a successful stalk but we kept on. 
Once in the thick trees we slowly crept our way forward not daring to move beyond a crawl in fear of spooking the elk. We were
Hoping to hear a bugle and finally got one. As we moved toward it we suddenly saw movement within 20 yards of us. We had the wind in our favor but instead of having the big bull in front of us we saw instead two satellite Bulls. We were stuck. The wind shifted just enough to have the raghorns get up and move toward us. You can see in this video how that went down. At fifteen paces they had had enough of us and bolted. Thankfully they didn't bark and the herd stayed. 
https://vimeo.com/138826384
The puffs of powder you see is from my guide that was constantly accessing the wind. 

After the Bulls scattered we were faced with the decision of pursuing or backing out and coming back in the afternoon in the hope that they would go back to their feeding area. We decided to sneak out


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Within reach of the herd which was just over a hill we spot a satellite bull that's was trailing the herd and was coming in diagonally to us. We froze as the last thing we needed was to hear him bark since that would blow up the stalk. When his head would be blocked by trees we would move closer but we had to let him pass. This was undoubtedly the last thing we needed but it happened. It was always the wind, beef cows, no cover, or thick blowdowns that always impeded a successful stalk but we kept on.
> Once in the thick trees we slowly crept our way forward not daring to move beyond a crawl in fear of spooking the elk. We were
> Hoping to hear a bugle and finally got one. As we moved toward it we suddenly saw movement within 20 yards of us. We had the wind in our favor but instead of having the big bull in front of us we saw instead two satellite Bulls. We were stuck. The wind shifted just enough to have the raghorns get up and move toward us. You can see in this video how that went down. At fifteen paces they had had enough of us and bolted. Thankfully they didn't bark and the herd stayed.
> https://vimeo.com/138826384
> ...


This is like a James Patterson novel.

Can't put it down but wish you'd quit holding out and show us what ya got!!

Feel like a kid waiting on Christmas 

The story is fantastic by the way

Props and Congrats


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

What happened next was both unexpected and a complete departure from the subdued behavior we had seen from the Bulls up to that moment. 
We hadn't moved 40 yards away from the main herd when all of a sudden we hear a piercing bugle within 100 yards of our position. My guide turns to me and says "let's check him out." He hadn't even taken ten steps before we see a half a dozen cows coming down toward us. I quickly place an arrow on my string and clip the release on it. This happened so quickly that we were frozen in place unable to hide from the elk. All I can say that we were now face to face with 6 cows that were more afraid of the bull than of seeing us. It felt like the tense moment in a horror flick when the tension is so thick you can slice it with a knife. The ice breaker was the bull which came running down the hill and through trees with his massive rack felling branches and sending shards of wood everywhere. I cannot begin to describe the euphoria the bull and I felt during those brief moments when I had my life to protect and the only way to accomplish that was that he would have to die. He held his ground staring right into my soul as if to gauge the metal I was made of. I came to full draw and waited for the word. My guide which was up to now quiet in his speech raised his delivery and uttered SHOOT HIM!! 
All I had was gold tip with a Ulmer Edge against a full frontal mountain of a bull
Elk that wouldn't budge. In a brief moment moved forward and I sent my death instrument into his heart and one lung. The herd exploded yet their leader couldn't move and the damage the Ulmer edge had done having carved itself deeply intoned heard
As I have been saying before
I wasted a monster elk and hand passed up several 147. At that moment I realized that those dreams I had
Took a differ turn of events


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

thats awesome man! Congrats!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Hell Ya'


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

In brief this bull picked me not the other way around. Where I had thought I should have been the central character that stage was his now and he laid down his life in a blaze of glory and for what ... Love and sex. 
I cannot in all honesty say that he would he move forward and attacked us buy I couldn't risky life
To find out. I mentioned earlier how I pictured the bull I would kill. What I didn't know is they bull
Would end up
Picking. Me 
He was the one directing the show yesterday and perhaps it was a fittimg end to this hunt


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

What a beautiful dark-horned monarch.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

The bull was a stately fellow with a great old n body and plenty of life left in him. Pay close attention to the head. It is quite
Impressive. They tell
Me has a 60 inch eidtj


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Great story and ending. I love the Ulmer edges I wish they still made them. Blake.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

60'inch spread.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I does have a unique look to the head, thought that might be in part to how he was laying. Awesome job! Way to end the hunt.


----------



## Ben 10 (Jan 29, 2015)

Saweeeeeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats!! He is a STUD!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

After the pictures were taken there was a dynamic that we didn't take into
Consideration we were surrounded by flies. That meant that the meat had to be taken out ASAP. So we quartered and deboned and made two trips for a monster elk. My first trip I took my gear and the backs traps and filets
I'd say it was 90
Plus pounds. 
Then on the second
Pack i took a
Deboned
Quarter
and shoulder.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

That's awesome man, congrats! The rack on that thing is beautiful and his body is enormous!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> I does have a unique look to the head, thought that might be in part to how he was laying. Awesome job! Way to end the hunt.


The head was enormous with facial features and crevices. Laying there does him no honor


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome man.

Congrats 

Absolutely awesome


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

bojangles808 said:


> in for the impending big bull down ... good luck!


:wink: hell ya congrats!!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow thats awesome...stud of a bull and Great shooting Congrats..that blood trail picture had me pumped...hearing the bulls on video stoked .. I never been elk hunting yet but will go in a few years..Thanks for sharing your hunt I am excited


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the support and the good wishes. As some of you know I am now going after Roosevelt Elk with Arrow Five Outfitters. Jim and Tina Marie Schafsma are hosting me on their private elk lease off the pacific coast. I'm told it should be a less physical hunt than what I just had but at this point even if it's as tough, I'm up for it. 
Let's see what new adventures the road ahead brings...


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Epic Ernie. Thanks so much for sharing. I officially sniff your quiver sir.


----------



## JW683 (Mar 23, 2013)

Awesome story! Thanks for taking the time to post it here. Congrats on a fantastic bull !!!


----------



## J.F CHARRUA (Jul 30, 2013)

I really enjoy it, you have accomplished the dream of a lot of us congrats, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats! Awesome bull! Good luck in CA


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on a true adventure!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Outstanding!! What do you and the guide rough assess him as for score? Or have you taped him up yet? I would love to see a few more pics from the front and other side and try to guess the score first! We could play a guess the rack (GTR) game like me and Kelly (IndianaPSE) do! I'm hesitant to throw a score guess out there from the one side only pic so far, but he is realll nice that much I can tell! Awesome sword on that right side...22"!? Can't tell if the left one matches or not (head tilted away a little), and can't see if his left has a G5 or if he is a 5x6.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Enjoyed following your hunt. Thank for sharing!
DB


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations! Well done! Great story. Your taxidermist will have a challenge getting that head reproduced. Hope you have lots of photos to guide him.


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

What a beautiful elk. Congratulations and thank you so much for sharing. Can't wait for the next adventure to start!!!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys I have no idea on score only that he should gross about 330. He's 60 inches wide and a 6x5. Should be well above pope and young minimum


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats on a really fine bull, thanks for the ride along.


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome!!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

That is a beautiful bull!! Congrats!


----------



## L8drop (Nov 1, 2013)

That is a fitting end!
Two warriors eyeing each other down in an epic display of dominance. 
One will walk away victorious the other to meet his maker,
but both respectful of his opposition for his sheer determination of survival!!

Great hunt sir, I hope to shake your hand one day!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Personally don't care about the score, that bull looks effin huge and you look bad azz sitting next to it. I would love to go on a hunt like you just did, very jealous. Congrats on a stud bull and good luck on the Roosevelt Elk hunt!


----------



## MrChillR (Mar 27, 2015)

I just wanted to say thank you. Your adventure has gave me breaks from my reality around me. One of my grandmas was put in hospice yesterday and my other grandma was told she only has a month left bc her heart is shutting down so getting to go on this adventure of a life time with you has been a awesome break from the world and for that i say thank you and congrats man thats a awesome bull...


----------



## csav (Feb 14, 2013)

Great story. Thanks.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

SUPER END to Part 1.

Congrats!!!

On to Part 2 my friend. 

This has kept my mind occupied while impatiently waiting for our bow urban zone opener. 

Thanks for the ride.

Can't wait for the Roosevelt version.

Gitterdone, E!

K


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats. Great bull.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Great read and fantastic finish to the hunt - congrats!


----------



## Htown83 (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats and thanks for taking us readers on your amazing hunt. Good luck with the next hunt.


----------



## garman (Oct 22, 2014)

Very nice Elk, Congrats and very nice story


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Maxemus said:


> Thanks guys I have no idea on score only that he should gross about 330. He's 60 inches wide and a 6x5. Should be well above pope and young minimum


Congrats on a great bull and a thanks again for sharing!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Great bull. Good luck on the next one.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

It's not about the score, its about the adventure. you'll look at that elk on your wall and relive this entire experience every day. Congratulations Ernie, that is awesome!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Ernie, you may have simply walked up and arrowed a higher-scoring bull, and years from now, as you look at the mount, you'd think "well, that was actually a simple, easy kill" *sigh*

Now you will look at a great bull and tell everyone "Holy crap! I thought he was gonna kill me! It was him or I!" And it was him!

Great thread, and a fabulous bull and a even more fabulous hunt. That's a hunt of a lifetime there, buddy! Unless, if course, you're Roosevelt elk tops it!


----------



## BigJoeWV (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats! Awesome story. Felt like I was there with you. It's like reading a Fullstrutter account of a hunting trip. Living vicariously from my office here in West Virginia. Now go get another one!


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome hunt and what an adventure. How cool "the bull chose you".


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

Scores don't mean squat. That hunt was an adventure that you were kind enough to spend time taking us along for the ride. GOD made some beautiful places and your pics and videos help many of us see things we will never get to see. 

Prayers also for the husband/wife fighting cancer. Also to the fellow who has two sick grandmothers. And to anyone else who may need them.

Good luck in California.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

This has been one cool thread, thanks for bringing us along.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

MrChillR said:


> I just wanted to say thank you. Your adventure has gave me breaks from my reality around me. One of my grandmas was put in hospice yesterday and my other grandma was told she only has a month left bc her heart is shutting down so getting to go on this adventure of a life time with you has been a awesome break from the world and for that i say thank you and congrats man thats a awesome bull...


My thoughts are with you buddy. Have solace in accepting that what you and your family are going though is never easy but must be accepted as part of life and gods will. I was blessed with amazing grandparents that nourished me and took care of me as a baby because my immigrant parents had to work tirelessly to provide a life for us. They're all gone now but I had the great fortune of loving them all with all my heart while I had them. Enjoy these moments even if it sounds counter intuitive and celebrate their lives. God speed to your grandmas


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics from the Pacific Coast!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats, beautiful bull


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Two bags arrived but unfortunately my bow case did not. Fingers crossed it shows up


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Just now went through the whole thread.

Nice Job. Your colorful & emotionally charged write up was like reading chapters in a book (or TV episodes - LOL), only it was missing "And now a word from our sponsor...".

That country sure looks like some thick stuff though. When I saw the video of the first bull, I was thinking I would have taken that shot with no hesitation.
But I certainly understand passing on it with guided hunt. There's just nothing you can do about those decisions... it is what it is, and it sounds like it could have gone the other way, and you could have been packing a 400 bull. 

As you say... it seems like that stuff gets decided for you, and you don't really have much of a choice (and I don't even believe in karma).

The short version is they ran your tail off, and you pursued & conquered. End of story.

Thanks for sharing... I enjoyed it, along with the pics & vids. I doubt I could do it any better.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

This is incredible as always Ernie; I'm looking forward to finishing reading this. I had to stop at the top of page 9 in order to leave work right as it was getting good so now to head to the gym and then home to continue the ending of the story with my 9 month old son. He always gets the best bedtime stories haha

I look forward to following future hunts as well. Just as someone else stated, with the sights, sounds, and dialogue it's almost like I'm there myself. I love it! Please keep it up on future hunts! I will continue to read and thoroughly enjoy these until I can get there myself....


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thank you Elvis and Bgagner I have enjoyed sharing with all of you but more importantly I appreciate the positivity we've all shared together. Glad this hasn't devolved as most other threads on AT

Seems like my bow case went to Seattle and allegedly returning to San Francisco today. United says they will get it tomorrow


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

We are currently in Crescent City, California which is about 15 miles from the Oregon border. Driving through the 101 from Eureka we were able to catch glimpses of Rosey's here and there. Boy they are much larger than Rocky Mountain elk. I have visited Sequoia national park before but oh my...these redwood's are beyond spectacular. Their size and magnitude is breathtaking.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> We are currently in Crescent City, California which is about 15 miles from the Oregon border. Driving through the 101 from Eureka we were able to catch glimpses of Rosey's here and there. Boy they are much larger than Rocky Mountain elk. I have visited Sequoia national park before but oh my...these redwood's are beyond spectacular. Their size and magnitude is breathtaking.


Yeah when the kids were younger, we used to drive down there and stay in the jedediah smith redwood state park, and peruse all the sites.
Surprisingly enough... I've never been to Yosemite which is impressive as well. Have always wanted to do it, but when?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Guys I'm going to be upfront with you all. If I had built up any "tough guy" credit with you all I'm going to lose it all lmao. The house we will be staying in for the next 11 days is right on the Pacific Ocean. The view is a little too nice. This feels more like a vacation than a hunting trip so far.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very happy for you, buddy! Congrats again! That's a great bull with a ton of character and awesome color to his rack. Great royals too. Keep the good times rolling for the next hunt my friend.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ernie...Thank you!! What an amzing story....the way a hunt like that should happen....and you were able to capture it so eloquently! Best of luck to on your Rosie hunt!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

You've earned it.


----------



## Jebs (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats on your success. I've always been more fond of character than score. And your bull has character! I can't imagine being in your shoes when you killed him, so intense. Good luck on your next hunt, I'll be following!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Indiana PSE asked if I had any other pics and I just found this video that will give you a very good window into where the actual kill happened. I took this video as we returned from carrying out the first load. Notice we got our walking sticks in order to better balance our bodies for the heavy pack out. Try to imagine waking through this without making noise and at the same time looking ahead for elk. 
https://vimeo.com/138933610

Side note; I tried to say "inhospitable" in the beginning and I ended up sounding like Ricky Ricardo...sorry


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here's the only pic from the front that shows the entry whole. I angled the shot into the heart between the neck and his right shoulder. The entry hole is the red part


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Amazing...


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

How far did he go after the shot?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

He might have gone 15 yards if that


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

good deal. happy for you


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Congrats. Thanks again for taking us along. Like you mentioned, this has been a very fun thread without any bickering. Can't wait to hunt Roosevelt's with ya.


----------



## 7x7 bull (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful Bull and a great story Ernie!!! Thanks for taking us along on the ride. I hope you find the time to give us your gear list and tell us what worked and what you might want to change for your next hunt. Good luck with the Rosie's!!!


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome hunt and great story telling!


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ernie,
Congrats on an awesome hunt and thank you for your detailed story telling. It felt like I was right there in the mountains with you. As someone who is unfortunately not making it out west this year, I appreciate you taking the time and effort to share your adventure with all of us. I'm living vicariously through you brother! What a great story?!!

Best of luck to you "roughing it" on the west coast. Can't wait to hear the stories and see the pics/ videos from this hunt. Safe hunting and God Bless- we are all celebrating with you.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats on the bull it's been fun following you along the way


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> Indiana PSE asked if I had any other pics and I just found this video that will give you a very good window into where the actual kill happened. I took this video as we returned from carrying out the first load. Notice we got our walking sticks in order to better balance our bodies for the heavy pack out. Try to imagine waking through this without making noise and at the same time looking ahead for elk.
> https://vimeo.com/138933610
> 
> Side note; I tried to say "inhospitable" in the beginning and I ended up sounding like Ricky Ricardo...sorry


That looks like some crazy rough country to navigate there! Looks like they're way overdue for a fire.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice job man! :darkbeer:


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

What a great bull Ernie, congrats man!

I spent a few days in the Crescent City area in early June...good luck on your Roosevelt quest. We saw a lot of them in the area when we were there, they even came out on the beach in the evenings.
Coastal Highway 101 is fantastic..most scenic drive I have ever taken, we drove down from Portland to Eureka.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Awesome hunt, awesome bull and awesome story! Thanks for sharing and best wishes on the CA hunt.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

It'll be great following the next round. Thanks for taking us along. Great storytelling.

Knowing you, Ern, I'll be interested if you can "hear it" as well as you reflect back on all this when you watch the videos later, but your voice -- I can hear the "journey and the exhaustion" all within your voice. Amazing how we can "hear" the tired-ness. It's like we are tagging along right behind you but without sore legs (HA!).


----------



## heath_4503 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for such an amazing story, it was great to read about your hunt. Congratulations again on harvesting that massive bull!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just saw this in the local paper. Check out the size of these elk.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

These are Roosevelt elk


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the hunt writeup and tagging us along. That hunt far outweighs the size of the antlers - big congrats! Good luck on the next hunt!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Awesome bull man!!!!! Thats a dream bull for me!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Went out this am to start the hunt but did not hear or see any elk. Thought I'd post some iPhone pics for you fellas. The Oregon border is in the creek bottom down below 








Outfitter says this hidden tank is probably for illegal pot growing. 








Elk rub








I did manage to find a pope and young shed on one of the trails


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice! Do I see a treestand? Different tactics?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Captain Cully said:


> Nice! Do I see a treestand? Different tactics?


I think so. Outfitter says they should be starting to bugle any moment so let's hope they do if not he has treestands.


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

Amazing hunt and can't wait to see the rest of this trip.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

I work in Toledo, OR and have heard about an 8 point roosevelt having been shot the first week. Haven't seen any pics yet.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Let's go Ernie! 2 for 2! Watch the creeks. No swimming this time.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> I work in Toledo, OR and have heard about an 8 point roosevelt having been shot the first week. Haven't seen any pics yet.


Yes the outfitter mentioned the same thing.


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

Ernie-

Good Luck! You are living my dream!

Thanks for bringing everyone along on your journey. 

And, thanks for the previous advice. As I said before, I hope you arrow a bull larger than you have dreamed of. You deserve it!!!

I'm looking forward to the story. I love that coast... I know that you will enjoy the experience!!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BDA said:


> Ernie-
> 
> Good Luck! You are living my dream!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeremy. My pleasure


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

In a way I feel like I'm hunting pigs instead of elk. This is the most unusual elk habitat that I've ever imagined. Fern covered trees, redwoods that reach 100 feet and an understory reminiscent of a tropical rain forest is what these elk live in. So far I have not seen one in the hunting area and quite frankly without the rut kicking in I don't see how I can be successful. They say it should have begun by now but so far it hasn't. You can see rubs and bushes the elk have trashed with their antlers but so far no rutting behavior. Despite this I take solace in my outfitters confidence that it will happen. I just hope it will occur during my time here as I can't possibly miss more time from home.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/139049412

This is a video I took today from a logging road so you all can see the Forrest and what it contains.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats on an amazing hunt. The story behind that bull makes him a better trophy than any measurment of antler could compare to. We need to get you a trophy for being able to tell the tale as well. If your carreer does not involve writi g then you need to consider it on the side as you make us feel like we were there. 

Also good luck on this hunt. You handled the last challenge like a champ and conquered it so I believe you will do the same on this one. 

On A side note...
After looking at the newspaper clipping I wonder how high the stand has to be to not be eye level! Haha. Good luck and god speed.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

ADCTD2SHOOTING said:


> Congrats on an amazing hunt. The story behind that bull makes him a better trophy than any measurment of antler could compare to. We need to get you a trophy for being able to tell the tale as well. If your carreer does not involve writi g then you need to consider it on the side as you make us feel like we were there.
> 
> Also good luck on this hunt. You handled the last challenge like a champ and conquered it so I believe you will do the same on this one.
> 
> ...


Thank you addicted. I have written a couple of stories mainly for my local chapter newsletter and one was published in Eastmans. Have done sone public speaking as well and people seem to listen lol. I just don't have a whole lot of time when I'm home but I should do it a bit more.


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I followed along on this post a few days ago and started following you on Instagram. As soon as I saw the picture you uploaded I had to haul butt back over to AT and read the details. Congrats on a very nice bull and great penmanship. Good luck with your next bull!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Dear Ernie, if you could be so kind as to hold off shooting a Rosey until Monday I'd appreciate it. I'm not "connected" as often this weekend as I am when I was sitting at my desk at work being 100% non-billable whilst following your hunt during the work week. I'm sure my personal selfishness will not interfere with the hunt, plus it'll appear as if I'm busy at my computer if you could "heat things up" on Monday. Last week went by so much faster when we had you keeping us all, ahem, um, billable. Thanks for understanding, Kel..


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Maxemus, incredible thread so far, I just read all of it, amazing adventure, and beautiful bull! congrats and thanks for taking us along.

cannot wait to see how your roosie hunt unfolds, hunting rainforest elk has been my biggest passion for the past 16 years. it has been a slow start rut wise, but any day now, and they can certainly be killed when not vocal....even when they are vocal, you need to be close to hear them because of the dense habitat they live in, good luck man!! awesome thread, and cannot wait to see how it progresses.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

dublelung1 said:


> I followed along on this post a few days ago and started following you on Instagram. As soon as I saw the picture you uploaded I had to haul butt back over to AT and read the details. Congrats on a very nice bull and great penmanship. Good luck with your next bull!


What's your IG name so I can follow you?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

IndianaPSE said:


> Dear Ernie, if you could be so kind as to hold off shooting a Rosey until Monday I'd appreciate it. I'm not "connected" as often this weekend as I am when I was sitting at my desk at work being 100% non-billable whilst following your hunt during the work week. I'm sure my personal selfishness will not interfere with the hunt, plus it'll appear as if I'm busy at my computer if you could "heat things up" on Monday. Last week went by so much faster when we had you keeping us all, ahem, um, billable. Thanks for understanding, Kel..


You got it.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> Maxemus, incredible thread so far, I just read all of it, amazing adventure, and beautiful bull! congrats and thanks for taking us along.
> 
> cannot wait to see how your roosie hunt unfolds, hunting rainforest elk has been my biggest passion for the past 16 years. it has been a slow start rut wise, but any day now, and they can certainly be killed when not vocal....even when they are vocal, you need to be close to hear them because of the dense habitat they live in, good luck man!! awesome thread, and cannot wait to see how it progresses.


Thank you very much. 
One of the hunters in camp that flew in yesterday just killed a nice Roosey this am. I saw two raghorns and a spike today. Haven't heard any bugling 

Here's the lucky hunters Roosevelt;


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Did I miss the post where you talk about all your equipment you are using on the hunt.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

maxx98 said:


> Did I miss the post where you talk about all your equipment you are using on the hunt.


I've talked on and off but will do a summary of what worked and what didn't when I'm done. I've got a long list so stay tuned.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I would like to take a moment while I can to try to describe this area as best I can. crescent city is a coastal city ringed on one side with the natural beauty of the northern Pacific engine. Boulders the siZe of buildings stick out of the water as they play an endless game of love with the waves. Seals are ever present and their numbers are staggering. Yet with all this beauty there's a side to this community that confuses and confounds the observer. Not wanting to offend I asked our local guide and he confirmed my suspicions. The town hAd seen better days. Two major events happening around the same time had basically set things in motion that would lead the town into this alternate future. The first being the Indian casinos and the second being Pelican Bay state prison. The casinos, according to the locals, have bankrupt the weak while Pelican Bay has brought in the worse of the worst this state has to offer. Crime, depression, and those dependent on government for a handout have increased and this once lovely town has thus fallen into a spiral that promises more economic hardship. A large segment of the population consists of relatives of those interred in this maximum security prison. You can thus imagine what it looks like to drive by some parts of town.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Ernie, for the most part... the coastal towns survive from tourism and fishing. At least that's the way it is if you continue up the coast into Oregon & Washington.

We don't have any prisons on the coast that I know of in Oregon. I guess that in order for it to harm the population... the cons would have to stay in the area one they were released. That would certainly suck IMO.

What I've noticed though is a lot of bikers drive up/down the coast and always seem to be throwing big parties. Lots of drugs being transported.

Have to agree on the casinos however. Although, I would have phrased it that they "bankrupted the suckers". Of course... I don't play the lottery either, as I feel it is an unfair tax on the "suckers".


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats on the first elk and good luck with this hunt, maybe I missed it, but how long you have to go after a Roosevelt?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

TDMBear said:


> Congrats on the first elk and good luck with this hunt, maybe I missed it, but how long you have to go after a Roosevelt?


8 more days.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Ernie, for the most part... the coastal towns survive from tourism and fishing. At least that's the way it is if you continue up the coast into Oregon & Washington.
> 
> We don't have any prisons on the coast that I know of in Oregon. I guess that in order for it to harm the population... the cons would have to stay in the area one they were released. That would certainly suck IMO.
> 
> ...


From what they tell me many family members of the prisoners interred in Pelican Bay have moved to CC to be close by. While it may sound harsh on my part I need to point out I'm just making an observation and it's not meant in any way to throw a blanket statement upon all the citizens of this area. I hear that just north of here in Oregon there's a very nice town with a completely different vibe.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

for sure, Brookings is beautiful, and a really nice town, I love working out of there. crescent city is a rat hole....I will say it, lol


any action today? things are getting better on the central Oregon coast, I had one going for quite awhile last night, finally got him to charge in with some aggressive calling, but it was too thick for my sister in law to get a shot...never bugled, just tearing stuff up all afternoon. good luck, looks like you amongst some monster bulls by the picture you posted yesterday, that was a special roosie, perfect specimen of a big, mature bull.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread and nice bull! Nothing like elk hunting.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I promised the good and the ugly and I'm going to give it to you all straight. 

Just had a bull up close and personal and it would appear that I missed. 

Here's how it unfolded;
We get a call from the outfitter and another guide that they saw a big framed 6x6 and they believed he bedded. We were on the far side of the property so we raced as fast as we could to reach them. Once there plans were hashed out and we decided to go see if we can get on the bull. 
Once we got to where they last saw him we bugled and within a minute he responded. These Roosey's don't necessarily sound like Rockies so it was pretty cool to hear him respond to my guides call. We started hitting him with two different cow calls and he reacted by raking a tree down inside the tree line. Eventually he showed himself and although he wasn't a monster I decided then that if I had a shot I would take it. 
As he slowly made his way up the cut I realized he would was going to be coming down a ways instead of right at us so I left my two guides behind, went 80 yards or so and hid behind a pair of redwood trees that were lying flat along the bank of the road. I figured he would come up the cut and to my left. As the bull came closer I felt more and more confident of my decision. From my position I began hearing him breathe and although j couldn't see him I knew he was close. He stood there for over ten minutes chirping and half bugling towards were he thought the herd was. 
From the other mountain the guys we're watching this spectacle unfold and wondering what was happening. They recalled later how with every bugle the bull would urinate all over himself. 
He had me twice at full draw and I was certain the bull would step clear of the fallen tree any second. Unfortunately he decided to backtrack and go to my right. Upon hearing him change position I had to react and peaked over the tree stump that had been my hiding spot and saw him walking broadside to me. I knew I couldn't stand and draw my bow due to the size of the tree so I drew on my side of the tree and stood fully drawn hoping the bull wouldn't see me. My plan was starting to unravel when he looked at me and bolted down the hill. He stopped behind what I thought was a small weak bush and stood there looking at me. I ranged it, pulled back, checked my pins and the level and sent an arrow towards him. I have no idea what happened but my guide says he heard a "whomp!!!" The second I let go. Seeing that the bull was still there I knocked another arrow but he bolted towards cover unscathed. We think my lower cam or limbs hit the tree I was hiding behind but I honestly don't recall feeling anything amiss. And so my first opportunity at these elk becomes a footnote. 
I returned to the house we are staying at to get my field points and we are headed now to make sure my sights aren't off. Barring any issue I will be back on the mountain by 5 pm.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> I promised the good and the ugly and I'm going to give it to you all straight.
> 
> Just had a bull up close and personal and it would appear that I missed.
> 
> ...


IMO... checking pins with FPs is ok, but checking them with BH arrows is the correct thing to do. If you have a BH you can afford to dull that is...


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just checked and to my horror I'm 15 inches left at 34 yards which is how far away the elk was. Something happened on the way to Cali from Utah. Jeeez


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

check everything twice...dial it back in...Good Luck buddy


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

bigbucks170 said:


> check everything twice...dial it back in...Good Luck buddy


Thanks chris. Definition of stupid is when you keep learning the same lessons over and over. Luckily this resulted in a clean miss.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Horse >>> Ernie >>> Getting back on.

Happens to the best of us. 

Saddle up. 

Score! 

You got this.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

On a positive note, it was a clean miss and you caught it now before going back out.


Dial it back in and go drop a monster.

Good luck.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bummer man! 

you didn't want to be done that quick anyways...good luck, like you said, thank goodness for a clean miss.


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome Bull! Congrats!!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Yikes - amazing when travel does a number on a bow like that.

Well, you've got time to get her dialed back in and make something happen. Just chalk it up as a learning experience and, like you said, be happy it was a clean miss.

Keep up the color on the hunt - good stuff. Interesting learning about the local area.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hate to hear that but maybe now you can get on a monster! Good luck bud


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

Ernie... It was just a sign that you are going to shoot a bigger bull!

A clean miss, as others stated, is for the best and you learned the lesson early in the hunt.

I'm sending good karma your way!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Nothing seen tonight


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Keep up the hard work Ernie, good luck tomorrow. Enjoy reading the updates.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

How's your spirits tonight?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I love this thread'


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

dblungem said:


> How's your spirits tonight?


You know me. I'm always cheerful. Lol


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> I love this thread'


Lmao. Thanks. 
It's got a little of everything doesn't it? All we need now is a villain


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Crickets chirping... 

Good luck today, Ern!


----------



## ryans127 (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome thread. Good luck!


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

congrats on the lst bull and good luck on the Rosie.....that would be cool.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

A heavy blanket of fog covered the hunting area today and so far we haven't seen much rutting going on. We are having a great time tho. 








We've had a grand old time with this character.







Mike has some health issues that makes him see double of everything so he decided to fashion an eye patch. The best way I can describe him is to
Say he's part Foxworthy and part T-bone. He's been on the farm for 19 years running the hunts when they were public now he helps the outfitter Jim Schafsma. Can't imagine what we would have done without him so far. 








Here's a group pic


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here's a bit of movie trivia for you all. Since the hunting has been slower than expected. Can anyone guess what sci-fi flick was filmed here? 








Hint; it's a classic that had a very dark figure as the villain.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Was it The Shining?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Is it "Endor" in Star Wars?


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not a movie buff, but I sure enjoy following along on your elk hunts since I can't go this year.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

BDHUNTR said:


> Was it The Shining?


The shining was up on Mt Hood at Timberline Lodge.

I think "The Hunted' may have been filmed in that area?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Return of the Jedi was filmed near here in a redwood forest just like this one.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the pics!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Short video so you can better understand what this hunt is like. You drive from clear cut to clear cut looking for sign and you hope they bugle back once you get there. 
https://vimeo.com/139283499


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

That fog's incredible. Top picture is amazing. Video gives it perspective. Pulling for you.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

maxemus said:


> short video so you can better understand what this hunt is like. You drive from clear cut to clear cut looking for sign and you hope they bugle back once you get there.
> https://vimeo.com/139283499


cap A Awesome!!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Hoping you get it done soon! Good stuff!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I was first in with the right answer. I get a ride in the GT

anyways, awesome thread and good luck... or should I say may the force be with you.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Place looks awesome! Good luck max!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Interesting evening. The guide I have had for the past three days (Rick Parker) is a contractor and had to get back to work. Now I'm with Aaron Griffith which is a local wildlife biologist that works with a neighboring forestry company. At last light we spotted a cow, calf, and a 5x5. Here's the video of the bull 
https://vimeo.com/139300686

Will be adding to this after dinner


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here's a short clip so you can all walk with me through a coastal redwood forest. Giant majestic redwoods some older than 100 years dominate the canopy while other species like alders, ferns and willows compete for space. It's in this habitat that these cagey, secretive elk call their home. 
https://vimeo.com/139302764


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dang I sure hope to get to chase elk some day.

This thread has motivated me to do so more than ever.

Was gonna sleep in but I think I'm gonna go get in thr deer stand a few hours.

Good luck man


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

We saw two cows by themselves in one clear cut, heard a far off bugle in another and about an hour ago we did a walk about along another logging road and got a Roosey bull to respond. Within minutes he started raking a tree down below us in the woods. Aaron set me up on top of some logs and had Guy wave the elk cow decoy. A few minutes later the bull steps clear of the woods and starts coming up the hill towards us. We knew the wind was swirly but we had no other option than to setup where we did. I tried getting Aaron's attention to get his opinion on the score and he confirmed he wasn't a bomber bull. Turns out it's hard as hell to hunt rocky's then hunt Roosey's. Aaron feels he would have gone 260 ish. Pope and young minimum is 225 so this could come back to haunt me. Anyways, he came up and stood at 74 yards, caught our wind, barked and took off.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

This is my favorite at thread.


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Would you have taken the 74 yard shot had it been the "one"?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

weekender7 said:


> Would you have taken the 74 yard shot had it been the "one"?


Yes without a doubt. I practice out to 100 twice a week. 74 would have been no problem on such a large kill zone. That being said he would have had to have been stopped and broadside.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

We had some activity tonight. If I would have had a cameraman it would have been on Americas funniest videos for sure. 
We took a left turn off of a mainline road and not 100 yards in we spotted a 6x on the edge of the timber. The bull turns and heads into the area between both roads so we backed off and got into the mainline hoping he would come out. Ten minutes later with an cow decoy in front of me this logging truck comes flying by us sending a noxious cloud of dust right toward us. It was right out of a cartoon.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Seconds after taking this picture we heard two bugles from the woods below us. Aaron and I ran down towards them hoping to cut the distance but despite out best efforts the Bulls were headed down to the fields to feed. This was the most activity we have seen since the hunt started so I'm hopeful that the rut is about to kick off.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

wet and breezy tomorrow, good luck! I hate wet weather for elk hunting, but it may be what you guys need to get things happening.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> wet and breezy tomorrow, good luck! I hate wet weather for elk hunting, but it may be what you guys need to get things happening.


Thats what I've been hearing. The concern is that the timber company whose land in hunting on closes the roads after a rain. So I'm not sure what's going to happen here. In not worried about hiking all day but it's going to limit us in terms of how much ground we have to cover.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Forgot to mention we also snuck up on a spike on one road 








And saw a raghorn with 7 cows in another cut. I think the next few days will make or break this hunt.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here's another picture of Bob Delaney's first day bull. It's been such a pleasure to have gotten to meet Bob. Total class act and a tremendous ambassador to Bowhunting


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Ernie. Ive sat here and read every page of this thread so far. I thank you for taking us all along for the ride,, er,, hunt! 

I live here in Oregon up north near Eugene. Yes the elk here are HUGE bodied behemoth of massive body proportions. 
Dont worry bud, they likley wont close the roads or anything from rain. Man its been such a drought year, if anything they are thanking the clouds for opening up some and getting stuff back to "normal" 

I have yet to set foot in the woods for elk hunting this year due to work obligations but plan on taking the last 6 or so days of season off and hittin it. 

Good luck, shoot for the pocket, and stick em!
Kevin.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

WOW! cool looking little crown on that left side. Never seen that kind of thing before.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Awesome thread Ernie. Loving the ride along your giving us. Best of luck on closing the deal on your Roosey!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance in elk hunting, but what is a *******?


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Keep at it Ernie. We want to see you succeed. After following along this many days if you dont get it done its like not getting one ourselves. FTW


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

Ernie,
I appreciate you taking us all along for the ride! The bug is getting better and better and I cannot wait to pursue one of these creatures in the next 5-7 years! Keep on keeping on my man! Followed you on IG, some great stuff for sure!! Gonna be following this thread until its done! Best I have seen on AT!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BigDeer said:


> Forgive my ignorance in elk hunting, but what is a *******?


See what happens when you're tired? Meant to say raghorn. In whitetail parlance it's the equivalent of a dink


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the well wishes. 
Well it seems the only place the weatherman gets it right it's where I hunt. Windy and wet pretty much sums up this morning. We got a call from the outfitter that the bull I passed up yesterday is in the same spot. So if nothing pans out here in the next few days I suppose we can try to stick him. 
All we saw this morning was three blacktail does. One apparently never saw a pickup truck before 







Look at how steep this country is


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

God's country right there.


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

I have dreamed of that area for years. It intrigues me for some reason.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Outfitter is strongly suggesting I go after that buck from yesterday. The one I had at 74. They saw him today and had him at 65. I'm debating. Wouldn't mind getting home a few days early and getting some work done before I head out to Illinois for the opener.


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

By your description it sounds like a very respectable animal and you have already had a fun adventure so if i were you i would go for it. Its not like its a slam dunk it will still be a great hunt to get on him.


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

You are paying him for his advice right? Either way your having an amazing adventure thanks for letting me follow along


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> Outfitter is strongly suggesting I go after that buck from yesterday. The one I had at 74. They saw him today and had him at 65. I'm debating. Wouldn't mind getting home a few days early and getting some work done before I head out to Illinois for the opener.


Sounds like the bull is taunting you, time to go after him and show him who's boss! Good luck, we're pulling for ya.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Outfitter is strongly suggesting I go after that buck from yesterday. The one I had at 74. They saw him today and had him at 65. I'm debating. Wouldn't mind getting home a few days early and getting some work done before I head out to Illinois for the opener.


a 260" coastal roosie is a very respectable bull, I cannot imagine being disappointed with a bull of that caliber, I would certainly consider it if I was you. look forward to your daily update!


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

^^^^I am with Roosiebull on that one, a 260 coastal bull is notable in these coastal units. What they may lack on rack size they carry and make up for in MEAT! Their bodies are is HUGE man! 
Keep in mind the territory these bulls run in, they are in really thick stuff and they grow tall and mass, just not as wide as the Rockies. 
Keep after em Ernie!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

What a night. I need to gather my thoughts to try to explain what occurred.


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

Tuned in and can't wait to hear the details! Hope there's a happy ending.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Hopefully there is about 260' at the end of this story.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Spill it!!!!!!


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Dude,,, your torturing us more than Guantanamo here man! Spill it.....


----------



## EsteemGrinders (Aug 8, 2015)

O come on man you are killing me!!!! LOL


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

As I mentioned earlier this morning was a bust. Rain and wind just brought everything to a halt. So I half expected the same this afternoon. We drove in from The Oregon side and came upon the most perfect Roosey habitat you can imagine. I'd like to be able to explain how spectacular this area looked. I've been to the Amazon, to El junque, and to the deepest jungles of Central America and this place reminded me of them all. Our walk took us along a slowly trickling creek undoubtedly nourished by this mornings rain. You could hear the water bathing the rocks below them. We bugled often only to hear silence in return until we got to the proverbial end of the trail. Aaron had just called out driver to come get us when all of sudden we hear a bugle coming from no more than 200 yards up the creek. We hastily made a plan of where we should set up, got on our knees, and brought out the cow silhouette. He kept coming and bugling as a rutting Roosie tends to do but he wasn't your average bull. We had stumbled into the monsters bedroom. We waited patiently expecting him to come from the creek but as is the case with a beast whose turf we were trespassing on he came in from our left and that may have sealed our fate even before I drew my Hoyt. His bright neon orange rack came into view and my bow came to full draw. Pins settling, level in the middle and the bull coming ever closer. From the edge of 40 yards he came quartering to and locked on us with piercing eyes that would not be averted. He stopped his progress and as my arrow was in flight he turned to flee. A thousand pounds of caged adrenaline recoiled in such a manner that the arrow found nothing but air in its path. Where a half a second earlier stood a booner roosey now only held the frustration of a beleaguered bow hunter going on his last quarter tank of energy. 
Many thoughts ran through my mind when the dust settled. I went from disgust to doubt and came around again finally to appreciation. I need to put things in perspective and not lose sight of the big picture no matter how foggy it may seem to appear. 
This is a Hard sport of ours. A second to early or a second too late, an inch here or on the other side makes the distinction between success and failure. Between hero and goat. It reminds us how luck still has to play its part for the outcome to be memorable and quantifiable. Regardless our spirits are firm, our energy replenished and tomorrow there's an elk that has his future in my hands. I just need to find him and be better than him.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn it


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

DOH!!! Bummer man, but hey,, you got a shot. That's more than probably 70% of the hunters who hunt the coast get in an entire season. Keep after em.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

awesome! bummer you missed...but awesome!

I have seen 2 giants with the antler color you describe, it's rare, but awesome...neon orange alder rubbing bull, and still the ivory tips show, thanks for the flash back, and really enjoy your updates.

I always say you get one chance with a bull like that, if you plan on hunting him more, you may want to get close as you can to where you think he could be, before daylight and hope to hear him sound off, then plan an ambush strategy....I have never got a really big bull to commit to calling after messing him up.....maybe you will prove me wrong and I really hope you do, I would love to see a picture of him.

I bet there is some deep appreciation on your end, having that type of an encounter, with that type of bull, on a day like today, in that sort of habitat......i'm guessing that situation is burned deep in your brain, and you will relive it often.....amazing afternoon!

i'm rootin' for ya!!


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome story. Beautifully told. A super great adventure. I am so happy to have read your elk hunts write ups. The miss? No worries. Carry on. Please take us along to Illinois. Thank you


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like it is a rare feat indeed to get on a bull of that caliber and you achieved that let alone got a great shot off at him. Like you said admiration is needed for these awesome creatures.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Campbell said:


> Awesome story. Beautifully told. Thank you


indeed


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Ernie >>> Horse >>> Saddle up again, Brother.

Another chance waits.

Yer not done yet.

PS: All us bowhunters who've missed, say "I"

The "I"s have it.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

IIIIII thinks me haveth missed as well.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I couldn't have done anything different even if I could rewritten the script. The minute the shot was available I took it. The elk did its job of getting out of its path quicker than the arrow could travel. 
Got back out there today and it rained and rained. Heard one bugle off in one of the old roads and pursued but it never responded. 
https://vimeo.com/139621073 
A scene from apocalypse now ?
https://vimeo.com/139621321


----------



## EsteemGrinders (Aug 8, 2015)

Tonight will be the night. After this rain passes be ready. Im headed out now to the coast but about 300 miles north of you. 

Good luck and thank for the great stories,

Brett


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

realunlucky said:


> This is my favorite at thread.



Mine too


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

YA a soon at this rain passes all bulls are gunna break loose and its gunna be a coastal rut fest! 
I cant wait to get out for the last 5 days of season.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

The rain is here to wash away the bulls memory of your arrow so that he is unsuspecting the next time you see him good luck. 

is it bad that I am killing my phone battery by leaving this page open on my phone so that I can update myself regularly. 

Once again sir I love the way you tell a story it's almost like I was there. Now that we are all on pins and needles get back out there we need the ending that you have worked for.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> As I mentioned earlier this morning was a bust. Rain and wind just brought everything to a halt. So I half expected the same this afternoon. We drove in from The Oregon side and came upon the most perfect Roosey habitat you can imagine. I'd like to be able to explain how spectacular this area looked. I've been to the Amazon, to El junque, and to the deepest jungles of Central America and this place reminded me of them all. Our walk took us along a slowly trickling creek undoubtedly nourished by this mornings rain. You could hear the water bathing the rocks below them. We bugled often only to hear silence in return until we got to the proverbial end of the trail. Aaron had just called out driver to come get us when all of sudden we hear a bugle coming from no more than 200 yards up the creek. We hastily made a plan of where we should set up, got on our knees, and brought out the cow silhouette. He kept coming and bugling as a rutting Roosie tends to do but he wasn't your average bull. We had stumbled into the monsters bedroom. We waited patiently expecting him to come from the creek but as is the case with a beast whose turf we were trespassing on he came in from our left and that may have sealed our fate even before I drew my Hoyt. His bright neon orange rack came into view and my bow came to full draw. Pins settling, level in the middle and the bull coming ever closer. From the edge of 40 yards he came quartering to and locked on us with piercing eyes that would not be averted. He stopped his progress and as my arrow was in flight he turned to flee. A thousand pounds of caged adrenaline recoiled in such a manner that the arrow found nothing but air in its path. Where a half a second earlier stood a booner roosey now only held the frustration of a beleaguered bow hunter going on his last quarter tank of energy.
> Many thoughts ran through my mind when the dust settled. I went from disgust to doubt and came around again finally to appreciation. I need to put things in perspective and not lose sight of the big picture no matter how foggy it may seem to appear.
> This is a Hard sport of ours. A second to early or a second too late, an inch here or on the other side makes the distinction between success and failure. Between hero and goat. It reminds us how luck still has to play its part for the outcome to be memorable and quantifiable. Regardless our spirits are firm, our energy replenished and tomorrow there's an elk that has his future in my hands. I just need to find him and be better than him.


It is not over before the fat lady sings and she has not even started to clear her throat yet.
I am sure you will get a great bull before you travel home


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

Maxemus! I'm late to the party but congrats on the massive bull! How much did he weigh is you had to guess? Going to try to catch up on the story. Good luck with the rest of the hunts!


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

What a read, thanks so much for taking us along....


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Keep at it. I'm in for the ride.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

hockeyman474 said:


> Maxemus! I'm late to the party but congrats on the massive bull! How much did he weigh is you had to guess? Going to try to catch up on the story. Good luck with the rest of the hunts!


No way of telling but we could barely move him. If I had to guess I'd say 700 to 800 lbs.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Not sure if I mentioned it or not but my guide had to leave at midday so this afternoon was basically a wash. We drove around looking at clear cuts in two pick up trucks and hadn't seen a thing till 30 minutes ago. I was in the second pick up and we drove within eyesight of a cut and the lead truck sees two cows. There was a big bull with them but he knew we were there. Regardless, I put a solo stalk on him but with no one to bugle his cows eventually led him away. Got to within 145 yards but that was it. I'm not going to lie to you all ...I'm frustrated. If only I had checked my bow the first day this hunt would have been over a long time ago. Overconfidence got the better of me. I wonder what others have done when there's no target in camp? (Note to self) Need to come up with some system to check my shot placement.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Not sure if I mentioned it or not but my guide had to leave at midday so this afternoon was basically a wash. We drove around looking at clear cuts in two pick up trucks and hadn't seen a thing till 30 minutes ago. I was in the second pick up and we drove within eyesight of a cut and the lead truck sees two cows. There was a big bull with them but he knew we were there. Regardless, I put a solo stalk on him but with no one to bugle his cows eventually led him away. Got to within 145 yards but that was it. I'm not going to lie to you all ...I'm frustrated. If only I had checked my bow the first day this hunt would have been over a long time ago. Overconfidence got the better of me. I wonder what others have done when there's no target in camp? (Note to self) Need to come up with some system to check my shot placement.


I had to check my bow into a dirt bank in the last camp I was in so I know how you feel. I will now ask the future outfitters I go to if they have a target available or do I need to ship one to them before my hunt.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Maxemus, frustration comes with the territory, i'm sure I don't have to tell you, positive attitudes kill lots of stuff man, hang in there, sounds like you are on a roosie hunt of a lifetime, enjoy that aspect.

tomorrow will be nice weather, bulls chuckling breaking the pre dawn silence.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> Maxemus, frustration comes with the territory, i'm sure I don't have to tell you, positive attitudes kill lots of stuff man, hang in there, sounds like you are on a roosie hunt of a lifetime, enjoy that aspect.
> 
> tomorrow will be nice weather, bulls chuckling breaking the pre dawn silence.


I hear ya roosiebull. I had two coronas, shaved my goatee and I'm a new man now. Lmao. Got a new guide for tomorrow so one good 5 hours of sleep and we're getting after them again. 

Thank you all for the encouragement and for putting up with this old geezer


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

jmack73 said:


> I had to check my bow into a dirt bank in the last camp I was in so I know how you feel. I will now ask the future outfitters I go to if they have a target available or do I need to ship one to them before my hunt.


On one hunt, I checked my bow by using lots of square packs of hey stacked up together.
My Qad had failed on me, and I needed to check if everything was fine after I had done some tinkering to get it to work well again.


----------



## Cornbread (Mar 13, 2003)

Any plans of doing a play by play when you get it your place in Illinois? I have really enjoyed this hunt and would look forward to the next episode. Good luck today.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Cornbread said:


> Any plans of doing a play by play when you get it your place in Illinois? I have really enjoyed this hunt and would look forward to the next episode. Good luck today.


Thanks but probably not. There's poor service up there and I'm always scrambling to do chores


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I'm heading up to New Foundland to do woodland caribou. If I have service there I might do another thread


----------



## kmkmk11 (Oct 22, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> I'm heading up to New Foundland to do woodland caribou. If I have service there I might do another thread


Who is your outfitter for your Newfoundland Caribou hunt? Newfoundland is a great place.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

kmkmk11 said:


> Who is your outfitter for your Newfoundland Caribou hunt? Newfoundland is a great place.


Rays hunting and fishing lodge


----------



## kmkmk11 (Oct 22, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Rays hunting and fishing lodge


Very nice. They kill some big animals over there.

Thanks for taking us along on your elk hunts. Feels like we are right there with you.


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> I'm heading up to New Foundland to do woodland caribou. If I have service there I might do another thread


I hope you can! Caribou and Elk are a dream of mine to pursue one day! And I hope to eventually hunt a Red Stag, somewhere within its native range. Good luck Maxemus and I cant express how much I appreciate being taken along for the ride!


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Keep after it Maxemus.....another opportunity is coming your way!



Maxemus said:


> Not sure if I mentioned it or not but my guide had to leave at midday so this afternoon was basically a wash. We drove around looking at clear cuts in two pick up trucks and hadn't seen a thing till 30 minutes ago. I was in the second pick up and we drove within eyesight of a cut and the lead truck sees two cows. There was a big bull with them but he knew we were there. Regardless, I put a solo stalk on him but with no one to bugle his cows eventually led him away. Got to within 145 yards but that was it. I'm not going to lie to you all ...I'm frustrated. If only I had checked my bow the first day this hunt would have been over a long time ago. Overconfidence got the better of me. I wonder what others have done when there's no target in camp? (Note to self) Need to come up with some system to check my shot placement.


----------



## LI_James (Sep 2, 2015)

Epic thread, it's my dream to go on an elk hunt one day and threads like this are inspirational!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck Ern! 4th Qtr!!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Killed this morning by a rifle hunter in camp.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Another bull falls nearby.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Saw the bull I shot at the other day this morning but couldn't get a shot at him


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep at it buddy. I am confident you will arrow a Rosie


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Saw the bull I shot at the other day this morning but couldn't get a shot at him


The big epic, orange racked bull or the one that you'd had if your sight hadn't been knocked


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Keep your head and spirits up


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> The big epic, orange racked bull or the one that you'd had if your sight hadn't been knocked


Orange racked one. Going after him again tomorrow.


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

I won't sleep tonight waiting for the outcome.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I think this was my 18th day of hunting and my spirit was tested today. I would be deceiving all of you if i fail to admit it. I had a rough morning when that opportunity at the orange racked bull went up in smoke. Sometimes we have to go through these turbulent moments so that when we next taste victory it's all the more sweeter. The son of the poor immigrant shouldn't have it any other way? Every step on that ladder has to be earned with sweat and sacrifice. There really cannot be another way. This afternoon I took a rather long hike and it was in that narrow space where there used to be a trail but has since been reclaimed by the alders, the fennels, and the mighty redwoods that I found tranquility once again. It filled my soul with enough patience to smile and smell the earth. I am getting up tomorrow with a smile and I'm going to give these last few days all I have left.


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

It's one thing to hit it hard for 7 to 10 days quite anther to go grinding on 20 plus. I truly admire your commitment but if you need a day or two to recharge than take it and hit it again harder after returning. That said I hope you get on the orange dream in the morning. Can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Very Excited to see what tomorrow brings...and the next few days....rest up and practice shooting your bow, stay sharp..thats a lot of days hunting not flat land like I am use to...I hate leg days in the gym..


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> I think this was my 18th day of hunting and my spirit was tested today. I would be deceiving all of you if i fail to admit it. I had a rough morning when that opportunity at the orange racked bull went up in smoke. Sometimes we have to go through these turbulent moments so that when we next taste victory it's all the more sweeter. The son of the poor immigrant shouldn't have it any other way? Every step on that ladder has to be earned with sweat and sacrifice. There really cannot be another way. This afternoon I took a rather long hike and it was in that narrow space where there used to be a trail but has since been reclaimed by the alders, the fennels, and the mighty redwoods that I found tranquility once again. It filled my soul with enough patience to smile and smell the earth. I am getting up tomorrow with a smile and I'm going to give these last few days all I have left.


very good! if it makes you feel any better, I hunted 19 days last year first season, then had to hunt late cow season, and got it done the sixth day of late season....25 days of hard jungle hunting for a cow Roosevelt, and that was my 15th season, also by far my toughest, and the first cow I have taken since my second elk. it never comes easy on the coast, and especially after your last hunt.........but putting things in perspective....sir, you are currently living the dream.

was that rifle bull you posted that 260ish bull you were on?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> very good! if it makes you feel any better, I hunted 19 days last year first season, then had to hunt late cow season, and got it done the sixth day of late season....25 days of hard jungle hunting for a cow Roosevelt, and that was my 15th season, also by far my toughest, and the first cow I have taken since my second elk. it never comes easy on the coast, and especially after your last hunt.........but putting things in perspective....sir, you are currently living the dream.
> 
> was that rifle bull you posted that 260ish bull you were on?


Roosiebull
No I had not laid eyes on that one nor had anyone else for that matter. The pic of the other dead bull I posted belongs to a hunter that just started hunting this year. He killed two blacktails and a nice roosie. All with archery.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Another video so you can understand how thick it is here. 
https://vimeo.com/139773337


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

roosiebull said:


> very good! if it makes you feel any better, I hunted 19 days last year first season, then had to hunt late cow season, and got it done the sixth day of late season....25 days of hard jungle hunting for a cow Roosevelt, and that was my 15th season, also by far my toughest, and the first cow I have taken since my second elk. it never comes easy on the coast, and especially after your last hunt.........but putting things in perspective....sir, you are currently living the dream.
> 
> was that rifle bull you posted that 260ish bull you were on?


I agree. Charge yourself with the knowledge that we are all following along and living vicariously through you. This is quite the quest. Keep after it Ernie! We are pulling for you.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> very good! if it makes you feel any better, I hunted 19 days last year first season, then had to hunt late cow season, and got it done the sixth day of late season....25 days of hard jungle hunting for a cow Roosevelt, and that was my 15th season, also by far my toughest, and the first cow I have taken since my second elk. it never comes easy on the coast, and especially after your last hunt.........but putting things in perspective....sir, you are currently living the dream.
> 
> was that rifle bull you posted that 260ish bull you were on?


That is what hunting is all about.
If it was easy all the time, not many of us had been hunting.
Sometimes a hunt can be very/extremely hard and other times it feels way to easy.

It is the animals we have worked hard for and sometimes suffered for, we really remember.
Personally I don't care about what an animal score at all and I have never measured any of the trophies/memories I have in my house.
I prefer to hunt mature and old animals and it gives me great satisfaction when I finally manage to kill an animal that has managed to avoid many other hunters for many years.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck this morning. That orange rack is waiting for you. Go get him!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys getting up now.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Know that this combo hunt has been epic whether you kill a 2nd bull in the last few days or not. We are all hoping it comes together for you to kill one but either way, enjoy the process and be proud of the endurance you've displayed. You've weathered the ups and downs like a champ and sharing it all in such a transparent way has been a blessing to us all. Fight the good fight all the way to the end! I have to go to the dentist this morning to get a couple of cavities filled - I'd MUCH rather be in your shoes - lol! :darkbeer:


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Go get 'em!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## jkratz (Mar 28, 2007)

This thread is amazing buddy. Feel like I have been on the hunts with you. Thanks for sharing and good luck on the remainder of your journey.

Kratz


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

the gladiator strikes back!!!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Ataboy


----------



## hunter1979 (Jun 12, 2007)

Going to go charge my phone to make sure I can read what comes next! Congrats! This is better than any hunting show on tv!


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats!!! Persistence pays off... way to stick to it.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sweet!!!! congrats!!! cannot wait to see what you got and hear the story!


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats!
Looking forward to see what is on the ground at the end of the blood trail


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

He'll yea


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Waiting not so patiently...congrats!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Shooter2222 (Jul 10, 2005)

Sort of fun to start on this thread earlier today, and then to realize that as I was going in/out of it all morning and into the afternoon, you were putting the final touches onto a successful hunt. Congrats on getting elk No. 2 on the ground (expectedly). I look forward to continuing to follow.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks fellas. Too much excitement in one morning. There's much to tell so allow me some time to get this all sorted out and put it into a story that conveys what occurred.


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Can't hardly wait....


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

No doubt in my mind you were going to get this done.


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome
Man. Congrats Maximus!! Can't wait for pics and story.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Another tease!

DAamn!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Way to go Ernie!!! Way to persevere! In for story and pics! This has made the agonizing last few weeks coming into our 10/1 opener tolerable.

The highs and lows of bow hunting....


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome job buddy!


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome sir. 
Congrats. 
Waiting as patiently as possible for the details.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Way to go man! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here it is;
My confidence was on a downward path just as my fatigue level was rising. I had begun to doubt this whole enterprise as stalk after stalk proved fruitless. If it wasn't the wind, it would be the some other reason that would prevent us from pulling through to the finish line. Yet today felt oddly peculiar. From the moment we walked out everything would change on this day. The coast was engulfed in a dense fog yet it couldn't dampen the enthusiasm I felt. 
Upon reaching the farm we saw three cows jump a fence and cross into Oregon. Luckily there was no bull with them. We made a plan to venture deep into the creek where we had the encounter with the orange racked bull and off me and Rick Parker went. Slowly and methodically we walked cow calling here and bugling there. Less than 800 yards into our walk we get a bull to scream at us from the other side of the creek. In stark difference from the lackadaisical demeanor they've shown up to now, this old boy was hot! I went further along the logging road while Rick took off his pack and hastily got organized. The bull was coming and I feared we wouldn't get set up in time so I hurried Rick to get next to me. My Montana cow elk decoy was deployed but i felt I didn't have enough time to insert the rod that keeps the head upright. It wasn't more than 10 seconds between when I told Rick to hold the silhouette's head with his hand than the bull showed himself beyond the creek. Bugling, roaring and peeing all over himself, our bull kept a vigil for the challenger above him. I had committed myself to a spot behind a forked tree that limited my exposure but would also limit my visibility. With Rick to my left and the tree to my right I drew back my bow and saw this brutish animal walk and hide behind the many trees that separated us. Upon noticing him move to my right I got up from my kneeling position and got behind the forked tree. With fatigue setting in I let down and looked for him. I hoped the sun would cooperate and bring some clarity to what was still too early a morning. I drew once again and I thought of taking a shot to the right of my tree but I still couldn't see his vitals. He was behind heavy brush and offered me no shot. It's moments like these that make or break you as a hunter. This guy wouldn't give an inch. He looked at our decoy and didn't know what to make of it. After being at full draw for a second time i let down yet again. Our boy across the creek was getting edgy and suddenly another bull echoes a soft bugle from up the creek along with the sound of a cow. At this point it was a matter of choosing us or the new bull and he chose the new bull. In doing so he committed the last mistake of his life because he stepped forward and gave me the shot I needed. As he looked away I drew once again, placed the pin, settled the level and unleashed my Ulmer Edge into his body from 38 yards away. At the shot and through my peep I saw him shutter as the broadhead sliced through him. He departed as quickly as he had come earlier and we watched and listened for his next move. I asked Rick for his thoughts but he couldn't confirm where I made contact. A crack of a limb or a branch and then another and finally ...dead silence.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome man - congrats again!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on #2 Ernie!! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

I think you'll remember this hunt for a long time. Congrats and thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Fantastic! Way to go Ernie!! Awesome story....just waiting on some pics to go with it!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

What a story! Waiting for pics!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Heading to dinner guys. Will try to continue afterwards.


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Great thread! Congratulations.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Heading to dinner guys. Will try to continue afterwards.


You left for dinner an hour ago and I bet I've hit refresh on this thread 5 times since.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> You left for dinner an hour ago and I bet I've hit refresh on this thread 5 times since.


Lmao. Keep in mind I'm in Northern California. This place is where they take those Walmartian pics.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Lmao. Keep in mind I'm in Northern California. This place is where they take those Walmartian pics.


My beer just came out my nose. 

i sure hope you got the orange racked booner. 

Very happy for you and csnt wait to hear the rest of the story.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Wow! Awesome stuff! Congrats! Two absolutely incredible hunts.

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

yer killin' me with anticipation!!!!!!


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

Me too. Every time someone posts I rush to see the photo but nothing yet


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Common man, post the elk pics.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

And a screen shot from the view finder of my camera 



Here's what I have for now


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Better pics and the rest of the story when I get them from the chip.


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow!! All that hard work sure payed off huge. Congratulations you earned it


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Way to go.
Nice shot by the way...


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/139832647
Here's a short video taken minutes after the shot. I could have sworn I pulled back three times but i clearly say twice on this video so let's go with it. Some things get fuzzy


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats again


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Great bull!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

What a great bull, Ernie! You worked for this one which makes it all the sweeter. Right through the heart! Can't get better than that! Congratulations!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Slammer! Congrats!


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats way to get it done. Here's to 'earning it'.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Unless you are familiar with Roosevelt Elk you might not find anything notable about a 300 class bull. It's probably worth noting that his net score exceeds the Boone and Crockett all time minimum score by 3 inches. Assuming he doesn't fall below that threshold it certainly is a superb trophy and will be a lifelong memory for me.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome bull! One to be very proud of, that's for sure! Way to go Ernie! Congrats!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> View attachment 2905130
> 
> now


Best pic!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I dont know much about elk, but I do know a good hunt when I see one. Seems to be a reoccurring theme with you - keeping work hard, keep a positive attitude and good things will happen. This hunt is no exception. May be corny for some, but it reminds me of a saying that holds true today as much as it did back then. "The cowards never started and the weak died along the way". 

Congratulations my friend.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great bull, congrats!!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

AWESOME bull Ernie! Congrats

Love the crowned rack, way cool!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I truly appreciate all the support you've all given me


----------



## tartop (Oct 20, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> Just checked and to my horror I'm 15 inches left at 34 yards which is how far away the elk was. Something happened on the way to Cali from Utah. Jeeez


Everything is to the left in Cali, lol.


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Man oh man that's a fine bull! The heart shot is awesome too! Congratulations!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bull of a lifetime, a 300" roosie is very special, well done sir! thanks for taking us along, what a great thread!

a huge congrats! perfect specimen of a giant mature Roosevelt, even crowned on the left side...awesome!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great bull!!! You have a beautiful trophy to take back home and some even better memories of two awesome hunts


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome! When's your caribou hunt ??


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Wow! Impressive bull for sure. Love it. Awesome hunts - you should be proud of both of these hunts and thanks again for sharing them with us.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Heck of a job Ernie, you definitely earned this one.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Caribou is coming up in a week or so


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! With your narration it's like we are all on a dream hunt and just like a great book we all are waiting on the next chapter!


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on your great Bull


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks fellas. I'm glad it had a good ending and everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

CONGRATS Buddy..Nice Heart shot...beast of an animal lots of mass on his points...way to hold it together and get the shot and make it count...


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Maxemus, I just discovered this thread this morning and after 2 hours I finally got through it all. Thanks for sharing this with us, you made my Monday. Congratulations!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Way to go man, glad to see a happy ending to the hunt! Although since I've been spending my days at work looking for the updates, I'm kind of sad to see it finished haha Try not to forget about the rest of the story/pics from the chip and your gear review when you get back. Looking forward to the caribou hunt if you could do a story when you get back on that one since you said service would be hit or miss; it's a good read over a cup of coffee


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I still need to do the rest of the story as well as a recap of my gear with what worked and what didn't. Also, when I get some good trophy pics I will post these


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

happy for ya man


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Super cool. I want to give you some advice, not that you need it but here goes. You are living the dream. Lots of us are living it thru you. Take the time to soak it all in. Be thankful. Be proud. Be appreciative. You are living and doing the life that many of us dream of. Carry your head high. Thank you again for your storytelling ability. Have as much luck in the rest of your season as you have had recently. Thanks again.. Campbell


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here's the trophy pic of the Roosevelt bull


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

That is awesome!! Great Picture!! Thanks for taking us along with you on your hunts....there are a few on AT with the talent of making us feel like we are right there with you on your hunts. You are right at the top of that list. 
Obviously these are my favorite threads on AT.
Cheers, Tweet46


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW! Just WOW! Speechless!


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> View attachment 2914642
> 
> 
> Here's the trophy pic of the Roosevelt bull


Beautiful bull 

Your ability to tell a story is 2nd to none. No doubt it's like being right there beside you, and at times I even pictured places I had been on some of my hunts. 
I've never hunted with anybody that had more determination or drive than I do, but if there's a man out there that does, it's you.

Thanks for bringing us along.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats!!! Thanks for taking the time to share your hunts!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

bigbucks170 said:


> Very Excited to see what tomorrow brings...and the next few days....rest up and practice shooting your bow, stay sharp..thats a lot of days hunting not flat land like I am use to...I hate leg days in the gym..





Campbell said:


> Super cool. I want to give you some advice, not that you need it but here goes. You are living the dream. Lots of us are living it thru you. Take the time to soak it all in. Be thankful. Be proud. Be appreciative. You are living and doing the life that many of us dream of. Carry your head high. Thank you again for your storytelling ability. Have as much luck in the rest of your season as you have had recently. Thanks again.. Campbell





Maxemus said:


> View attachment 2914642
> 
> 
> Here's the trophy pic of the Roosevelt bull


What a great bull and story. Best thread of all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just awesome Ernie!


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

After 52 yrs of hunting this is one of the best trips I have been on.
Thanks


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Some of you are funny some of you are very kind but honestly this has been a pleasure to do for AT. When you set out to do this you don't fully understand that in this environment your character has a target on it. Despite this I promised you all I would be real and give you the good and the bad. I became furious with myself after that second miss on the orange racked bull. Got down because I failed to accept that I could not will an animal to do something he doesn't feel is in his
Best interest. I hesitated if I should say or keep
It from you all. But when push comes to shove I have two qualities. 1) I don't care what haters say. 2) when i say something that I'm going to do I do it. So there is my mindset. Whether In the woods or in the boardroom one should strive to be the best you can be.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> Some of you are funny some of you are very kind but honestly this has been a pleasure to do for AT. When you set out to do this you don't fully understand that in this environment your character has a target on it. Despite this I promised you all I would be real and give you the good and the bad. I became furious with myself after that second miss on the orange racked bull. Got down because I failed to accept that I could not will an animal to do something he doesn't feel is in his
> Best interest. I hesitated if I should say or keep
> It from you all. But when push comes to shove I have two qualities. 1) I don't care what haters say. 2) when i say something that I'm going to do I do it. So there is my mindset. Whether In the woods or in the boardroom one should strive to be the best you can be.


As I understand it... the orange racked bull was quartered torwards you... and looking at you... correct? That's a risky shot. Seems like your guide should have gotten the bull's attention, to impove the odds.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here's the rest of the story 

When we last left the story the bull had taken off through the ferns and seconds later we heard a crash then another and then nothing.
The sound of "nothing" is the bowhunters holy grail. For those of us endowed with immense skill the silence can only mean a dead adversary. For those of us normal guys the quiet brings doubt. Did our Animal leave unscathed or injured but with a long treacherous tracking job ahead. We've all been there and you all know how that feeling is. 
As for me, I had just put a shot on a big elk and without nokturnals I wasn't sure if I had shot well or not. So I asked Rick and he said he wasn't sure. After waiting 45 minutes for the outfitter to come with a tracking dog we crossed the creek and began the process of looking for blood. Initially, we found two specs but nothing else. To make matters worse the arrow only appeared to have 9 inches of penetration and it had broken off nearby. No blood on the arrow and little specs on the ground. You know how I was feeling at the time. We started going uphill which is always a bad sign if you're tracking a wounded animal but within feet we find some blood on the ferns. These ferns can be tall so going through them is easier said than done. With the outfitter in front he looks back at me and says the sweetest words a guy can here, " he's down...you got him. " 
The old bruiser had laid to rest 60 yards from where he made his final stand. Pure elation not only overcame me but the whole group was able to smile finally. After the pictures and handshakes it was time to harvest his meat and we also did an autopsy to see what damage the arrow made. The arrow entered the body and went into the heart. While the shoulder blade cut the arrow. The reason there was very little blood is because all the blood loss was internal. Hope you guys saw the picture of the heart with part of my arrow still through it. 
And so ends an amazing experience for me that now brings me to 1/3 of the way towards my goal of completing the archery super slam of North American big game animals. I'm hoping to add two more species this year and then next year is going to be epic. I've got Columbia Blacktail, stone sheep, mountain caribou, Canada moose. And that's just through September. 
God willing my body will remain healthy in order to tackle such a journey. 
I'm going to give a hear review tomorrow that will be full honesty just like this thread has been
Stay tuned


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> As I understand it... the orange racked bull was quartered torwards you... and looking at you... correct? That's a risky shot. Seems like your guide should have gotten the bull's attention, to impove the odds.


Yes he came in quartering to but when he stopped he gave me a decent shot on his vitals. Believe me when I tell you that if I can't kill it I won't shoot. I took the only shot I could make precisely when it was offered and the bull got out of the way. He jerked hard left and back and by the time the arrow got to his vitals the bull wasn't there. You can call
It a miss but to me it wasn't. My arrow flew true but the bull had other plans.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

pretty awesome! the second segment of this thread was especially entertaining to me for obvious reasons, to kill a bull like that on your first Roosevelt hunt is amazing. it has been 3 years since I have seen a bull of that caliber while hunting, and I missed a wide open 16 yd shot on him...long story, but the short of it, was my arrow was not on my limb driver rest when the arrow left the bow....those big ones just seem to have a force field around them, and the habitat doesn't help.

that last picture is a great picture, shows all of his classic character of a pig Roosevelt. black, heavy, crowned antlers...doesn't get any better for a depiction of the species!

where are you hunting Columbian blacktail? they are another incredible animal to chase...depending on the area and approach, can be a bigger challenge than roosies. I suggest you hunt them late season during the rut, more fun and they are so pretty that time of year.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> pretty awesome! the second segment of this thread was especially entertaining to me for obvious reasons, to kill a bull like that on your first Roosevelt hunt is amazing. it has been 3 years since I have seen a bull of that caliber while hunting, and I missed a wide open 16 yd shot on him...long story, but the short of it, was my arrow was not on my limb driver rest when the arrow left the bow....those big ones just seem to have a force field around them, and the habitat doesn't help.
> 
> that last picture is a great picture, shows all of his classic character of a pig Roosevelt. black, heavy, crowned antlers...doesn't get any better for a depiction of the species!
> 
> where are you hunting Columbian blacktail? they are another incredible animal to chase...depending on the area and approach, can be a bigger challenge than roosies. I suggest you hunt them late season during the rut, more fun and they are so pretty that time of year.


Roosiebull 
Unfortunately I can't hunt them late season because that would mean I would sacrifice the Illinois rut and I won't do that. Trying to do 4 big trips (not counting Illinois) every fall is rather difficult to accomplish. I have faith that my outfitter will put me in a position to take a great Blacktail in early season.


----------



## tartop (Oct 20, 2011)

Regarding blacktails....your Intel is correct that you have a window of opportunity from the opening day while they are in the velvet until they rub. After they rub, they are even more elusive. They drop their guard during the rut and as Rosiebull pointed out, they develop beautiful coloring. 

Congrats on your hunts. I know you enjoyed the ride to the fullest and you were able to validate some things about your abilities as a bowhunter. It is no simple challenge to go into their environment and out-maneuver a seasoned veteran on their home turf. There is really nothing else like it. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Congrats Maxemus on the success of two great hunts and thanks once again for bringing us along. Your story telling puts us right there with you and I hope you are willing and able to do this on future hunts. Here's wishing you much success in accomplishing your slam!




Maxemus said:


> Some of you are funny some of you are very kind but honestly this has been a pleasure to do for AT. When you set out to do this you don't fully understand that in this environment your character has a target on it. Despite this I promised you all I would be real and give you the good and the bad. I became furious with myself after that second miss on the orange racked bull. Got down because I failed to accept that I could not will an animal to do something he doesn't feel is in his
> Best interest. I hesitated if I should say or keep
> It from you all. But when push comes to shove I have two qualities. 1) I don't care what haters say. 2) when i say something that I'm going to do I do it. So there is my mindset. Whether In the woods or in the boardroom one should strive to be the best you can be.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> Yes he came in quartering to but when he stopped he gave me a decent shot on his vitals. Believe me when I tell you that if I can't kill it I won't shoot. I took the only shot I could make precisely when it was offered and the bull got out of the way. He jerked hard left and back and by the time the arrow got to his vitals the bull wasn't there. You can call
> It a miss but to me it wasn't. My arrow flew true but the bull had other plans.


Yeah... I had a bull last year, who had been spooked by the smell of a bear that had been there just 10 min before.

He was 45 deg quartered away from me (left side towards me) at 30 yds, and when I shot, he flinched to the right like a deer would. Turned a heart shot into an arrow stuck through his shoulder from behind... and left not one dropp of blood when he took off.

When they are spooked... or have you pinned... it's risky. But in the same situation, I would probably do the same exact thing...


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Some of you have asked privately for me to share my equipment list and to explain why I chose this or that. I'm not an expert by any means as a matter of fact the reason I got on AT in the first place is to learn. So with that said here's my list of what works, what doesn't and what I plan to do to upgrade. 

I've been a Hoyt shooter since I can remember so a few years ago I showed up at my pro shop and said that I wanted to stop chasing speed and wanted to concentrate on accuracy. So I was sold a Carbon Matrix G3 ,35 inch axle to axle in Max 1 set at 70 lbs with a 28 inch draw. I should have bought 2 of them because Hoyt no longer sells this length and I really love how forgiving it is. For my back up bow I chose an Elite Energy 35 also 35 inch axle to axle, 70 lbs with a slightly longer draw. 

These rigs are built for long range accuracy and there is no question they have increased my range considerably. 
I use a TightSpot 5 arrow quiver which I love because of its compactness but I am having trouble getting it to work with my Sword Centurion 5 pin slider sight. It will not allow me access to the slider and therefore renders it a fixed sight unless I were to remove the quiver. 
A couple of months ago I got to Quincy Bow Pro (which is now my defacto pro shop as my local one closed ) and asked how I can be more accurate and they looked at my overall rig and form and suggested I might want to try to use a rear stabilizer. So I purchased a B stinger setup with 8 inches in the back with 7 discs and 10 inches in the front with 2 discs. This has been a huge huge help and I cannot believe it took me this long to figure this out. I'm built well enough that carrying extra weight on long hikes means nothing to me so that's a bonus but if I can offer all of you one piece of advice is to consider a rear stabilizer. My bow doesn't flip forward like it used to and all that bs that you see on TV where these so called experts look cool by letting their bows fall forward after a shot is unnecessary and pointless. 
My range finder is A Leica range master 900. What I love most about it is the red dot. Can't stress enough how much better it is than a black display. In low light it's gold. I am however going to upgrade to one of those angle compensation ones in the 2016 but it will probably still be a Leica 
Scott Little Goose is my release but I'm done with this. It's an excellent release and I've had it forever but I need to free up my hand to be able to range correctly at the last minute. Many of you have offered advice on this and I will look into which one fits me the best and changing for 2016. 
QAD ultra rest is my favorite. I've had several and plan to keep shooting them. 
My arrows are Gold Tip Velocity Pro's 340 cut at 28 inches from the insert to the valley of the nock and weigh in at 380 grains with my 100 grain Ulmer Edge broadheads. Now please don't buy any more Ulmers as I plan to buy several dozen more since they have been discontinued. They are amazing heads. Right now I have enough to last me five years but I need more. 
My binos are Swarovski EL 10x42. I use 8x for tree stand hunting to be able to have a wider field of view 
As I alluded to earlier I just started using Sword Sights and find them to be indestructible. I use the Centurion 5 pin and custom ordered the pin sizes to better allow me to identify my target at long distance. My pin sizes go from .29 at 20 yards, .19 from 30,40,50 and .10 at 60. Keep in mind that beyond 60 I use the slider. 

If you guys have any questions just ask. Tomorrow I will do a more extensive clothing review.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Some of you have asked privately for me to share my equipment list and to explain why I chose this or that. I'm not an expert by any means as a matter of fact the reason I got on AT in the first place is to learn. So with that said here's my list of what works, what doesn't and what I plan to do to upgrade.
> 
> I've been a Hoyt shooter since I can remember so a few years ago I showed up at my pro shop and said that I wanted to stop chasing speed and wanted to concentrate on accuracy. So I was sold a Carbon Matrix G3 ,35 inch axle to axle in Max 1 set at 70 lbs with a 28 inch draw. I should have bought 2 of them because Hoyt no longer sells this length and I really love how forgiving it is. For my back up bow I chose an Elite Energy 35 also 35 inch axle to axle, 70 lbs with a slightly longer draw.
> 
> ...


Good write up 

I started using a back bar as well a couple years ago and you're right, it does make a big difference.

That's funny you said something about the red dot on the rangefinder. last weekend on the stand I was going to range a couple trees just as it was breaking day, hell I could have shot 30 minutes before I could make out what my range finder was pointing at, yet alone the reading on it. (Chuck Adams edition)

As far as the release goes. I can't recommend a stan shootoff enough. Phenomenal release with more adjustment that any man would ever need. Before it I shot a carter simple 1. Upon first switching I thought I made a mistake. Honestly, between the 2 there is no bad choice. If you have big hands and fingers, the chocolate lite or chocolate addiction deserves a good look as well. I tried a couple 4 finger releases and they just didn't feel right to me. I see more guys shooting a 3 finger Than I do a 4 finger. If I'm not mistaken there's a hand held that allows you to change between a 3 and 4 finger, (excuse maybe). This might be a good starting point just to get a feel of if you prefer a 3 or 4 finger release. The stan shootoff trio i use had a groove cut out on the end of the handle to comfortably rest your ring finger. Just another example of how in hunting and archery the simplest ideas are often most appreciated.

If I'm in the woods I can estimate yardage close enough to make the shot to 40 yards every time but them field shots can be tricky. I'm definitely going to be looking into another range finder.

Can't afford swaros but I definitely want to find something better than the nikon and steiner I've been running the past few years. Been looking at meopta (rifle scopes I run), vortex viper, and zen ray ed3.

once again, I can't Thank you enough for this thread. Best thread I've stumbled across in my 3 years of being a member here. Not very often ya see a thread where somebody don't run their mouth. This is what it's all about right here .

Thank you


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your adventure Maximus; it was entertaining and very well written! If you're going to be upgrading your rangefinder, have you considered going with a Leica Geovid combo bino/rangefinder? I have had one of them in 10x42 and it is incredibly convenient to have them both in one unit. The glass in them is top-notch and like you said the red display is awesome in low light conditions. I would consider mine the best piece of hunting gear I have ever purchased.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

jvonbank said:


> Thanks for sharing your adventure Maximus; it was entertaining and very well written! If you're going to be upgrading your rangefinder, have you considered going with a Leica Geovid combo bino/rangefinder? I have had one of them in 10x42 and it is incredibly convenient to have them both in one unit. The glass in them is top-notch and like you said the red display is awesome in low light conditions. I would consider mine the best piece of hunting gear I have ever purchased.


Thank you. Yes that's a possibility. I may need to retire my EL's after many years of service


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Great write up of the hunt and gear review! It is always a pleasure following along with your adventures...

I see no one has asked if you are accepting applications for a stepson? 

Your perseverance always makes you successful even if you don't succeed at your end goal. Your stories take the grind out of my job and give back a sense or normalcy...so with that Thank you.


----------



## 7x7 bull (Jan 28, 2011)

Ernie, Two beautiful bulls!!! Congrats and thank you again for this thread. I am glad you started your gear list. Several of the items you use I already own and am quite happy with them but some of the items that you mentioned I have been considering for a couple of years now. I hope you let us know about your clothing and boots and packs also. Good luck on your future hunts and if you want to take us along on them I will be a faithfull follower. I have 11 points in Utah so your success on the Boulder got me looking and I see that they only give out one non-resident tag so it would just be luck no matter how many points you have.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats on the great bulls Maxemus, thank you for taking us along on your journey and best of luck with the upcoming hunts! It's refreshing to see a quality thread like this with all the negativity that typically goes on here


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Boy I read my own thread and I owe you guys an apology. Some of the writing makes absolutely no sense and is quite a departure from my usual soliloquy. Here's the reason, during this trip I took half a sleeping pill in order to make sure I got at least 4 hours a night. I'm a very light sleeper and if I didn't get some rest I would run myself into the ground so I went that route. The flip side to that is once I cross over to the sleep zone I lose poetic control and thus my writing showed. In fact, it's entirely possible that on one night I actually sleep walked in my underwear while singing in Spanish. The guys that were staying in the garage on the Roosey hunt all swear they heard me so it probably happened. Anyways, I apologize for some of that writing that must have been hard to make out


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Maxemus said:


> Boy I read my own thread and I owe you guys an apology. Some of the writing makes absolutely no sense and is quite a departure from my usual soliloquy. Here's the reason, during this trip I took half a sleeping pill in order to make sure I got at least 4 hours a night. I'm a very light sleeper and if I didn't get some rest I would run myself into the ground so I went that route. The flip side to that is once I cross over to the sleep zone I lose poetic control and thus my writing showed. In fact, it's entirely possible that on one night I actually sleep walked in my underwear while singing in Spanish. The guys that were staying in the garage on the Roosey hunt all swear they heard me so it probably happened. Anyways, I apologize for some of that writing that must have been hard to make out


Trust me Ernie, your worst day of writing is still better than 99% of us on a good day. :wink:

"Success in life comes when you simply refuse to give up, with goals so strong that obstacles, failure and loss only act as motivation." You were the epitome of that throughout this thread between the misses and other obstacles you faced along the way. Congratulations, brother, on two hunts of a lifetime!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

King said:


> Trust me Ernie, your worst day of writing is still better than 99% of us on a good day. :wink:
> 
> "Success in life comes when you simply refuse to give up, with goals so strong that obstacles, failure and loss only act as motivation." You were the epitome of that throughout this thread between the misses and other obstacles you faced along the way. Congratulations, brother, on two hunts of a lifetime!


Thanks King.


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Here's the rest of the story
> 
> When we last left the story the bull had taken off through the ferns and seconds later we heard a crash then another and then nothing.
> The sound of "nothing" is the bowhunters holy grail. For those of us endowed with immense skill the silence can only mean a dead adversary. For those of us normal guys the quiet brings doubt. Did our Animal leave unscathed or injured but with a long treacherous tracking job ahead. We've all been there and you all know how that feeling is.
> ...


Thank you so much for taking us along and I hope hope hope we get to hear about the others!! Keep on brother!


----------



## old trev (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Max Thanks so much for this post, I am in Australia and we don't have anything that comes close the hunt you are on (except for maybe Sambar hunting in the high country ), I am really enjoying seeing the scenery and game . 
All the best regards from Old Trev


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

543 posts later I have finished your archery elk edition. Great hunt and congrats on two great mammoths of elk. I just finished informing my wife of you and your North American big game journey. She laughed at me and said " get real, it takes you most fall to kill the deer you want here let alone in Oregon!" She thinks she's a comedian. Any how congrats


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

AWESOME !!!!! I missed all this due to being on my own Elk hunt. But some serious congrats are in order you did what most will only dream of doing. Along with a story telling ability that would make Hemingway jealous. Thank you !!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just wanted to update all of you on the final score of my California Roosevelt Elk. It scored 292 3/8ths and thus surpassing the minimum for the Boone and Crockett all time record book. 
Thank you all for following along and I hope to be able to write up a story for my upcoming Mexico Coues deer hunt.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

pinski79 said:


> congrats


Thanks Pinski


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

looking forward to following your adventures again next year


Maxemus said:


> Thanks Pinski


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome Ernie congrats on a monster. Good luck in Mexico I can't wait to follow along.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

cooperjd said:


> Awesome Ernie congrats on a monster. Good luck in Mexico I can't wait to follow along.


Thanks John. Let's hope I can stick one.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

After an endless wait I finally got my Roosey bull back home during the holidays but it wasn't until tonight that I got the chance to raise it where I hope it will stay for the remainder of my life. 
Having a tall room sometimes requires a bit more manpower and renting of a scaffold but I decided to get one of the "home" models of scaffolding they offer. I would hope it would be a little less wobbly but we managed. 
















I leave tomorrow to the farm with high hopes of catching up with a mature buck and after the season closes its off to Sonora for my second annual Coeus deer hunt. 
With regards to my elk hunts; they were both so vastly different but I enjoyed them both just as much. I wish so strongly to be able to hear those bugles again. One day soon if it's in the cards we will get another crack at chasing September bulls. For now they live in my memory and on my walls.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Again, that roosie is incredible...the caliber of bull I hope to kill once in my life...mount looks great.

Most Roosevelt Bulls never get that big no matter how old they are. Mine this past season I think was a 7 to 9 year old (will find out soon) and was just a heavy 5 point with a little 6 split on top of one side...any around 300" or better are very special, congrats!

Ever get an age on him?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> Again, that roosie is incredible...the caliber of bull I hope to kill once in my life...mount looks great.
> 
> Most Roosevelt Bulls never get that big no matter how old they are. Mine this past season I think was a 7 to 9 year old (will find out soon) and was just a heavy 5 point with a little 6 split on top of one side...any around 300" or better are very special, congrats!
> 
> Ever get an age on him?


I didn't age him. Other than by body size he wasn't really impressive


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks awesome Ernie! The bull, not the scaffold...


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome, great looking mount. I hope you'll be doing another live thread on your Coeus hunt? I'll be looking forward to following along if so


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BGagner said:


> Awesome, great looking mount. I hope you'll be doing another live thread on your Coeus hunt? I'll be looking forward to following along if so


There's no service at the ranch but I will write it up when I return.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

No worries; I'll take that. Give me some light reading before Spring turkeys haha


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Maxemus,
I will not be able to travel down south this year to AZ for javelin and the little grey ghost of the mountains, hopefully I can live through the trophies you bring back! Good luck!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Maxemus,
> I will not be able to travel down south this year to AZ for javelin and the little grey ghost of the mountains, hopefully I can live through the trophies you bring back! Good luck!


Thanks adam


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

Is that a wolverine up near the ceiling? I can't make it out well to tell what it is.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

obeRON said:


> Is that a wolverine up near the ceiling? I can't make it out well to tell what it is.


No that's a baboon the wolverine is on the other wall.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got a chance to read this thread front to back. As usual, it didn't disappoint. I give you tons of credit for sharing your lows (the misses,the falls,the exhaustion,etc) you could easily just leave that stuff out, but it adds so much to the overall story and helps us understand and appreciate the story and success much more. Did you get your Rocky Mountain Elk mounted? Best of luck on your upcoming hunts. What do you have booked for this summer/fall? If you had the time and wouldn't mind, I'd (and probably lots of us) would love to see more pics of your mounts. I know you have a beautiful collection in an awesome house.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Just got a chance to read this thread front to back. As usual, it didn't disappoint. I give you tons of credit for sharing your lows (the misses,the falls,the exhaustion,etc) you could easily just leave that stuff out, but it adds so much to the overall story and helps us understand and appreciate the story and success much more. Did you get your Rocky Mountain Elk mounted? Best of luck on your upcoming hunts. What do you have booked for this summer/fall? If you had the time and wouldn't mind, I'd (and probably lots of us) would love to see more pics of your mounts. I know you have a beautiful collection in an awesome house.


Thank you Ryan. I had a euro mount of the rocky and have it up at the farm. Here's a pic for you









Have a busy year planned so far and haven't even started the application season yet. Mid August I have muskox and central barren caribou followed by Quebec Labrador caribou. Then in September I leave for the Yukon for Alaskan Yukon moose. By the time I get back I head to the farm for whitetails. I wasn't planning on doing Quebec Labrador but this is the last year the government is allowing hunting. It may never open or it may open at some point but I can't take the chance so I pestered my booking agent to find me a slot. So won't be home much between August and October. Thanks for the support


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice Euro! Sounds like another exciting August/September, can't wait for those threads. Rough day for a Packer fan lol, your post helps. Time to go find something productive to do.


----------

